# **OFFICIAL** Devil Site Support Group



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

It's Thursday, so it is time to gather for our weekly Cigarbid support group. Here are this weeks slip-ups...

Title: Rocky Patel R4 Toro Corojo - 5-Pack
Qty: 1
Price: $13.00

Title: Vibe Corojo by Rocky Patel Robusto
Qty: 4
Price: $9.00

Title: Camacho 1962 Churchill
Qty: 2
Price: $15.00

Title: Trinidad Robusto - 8 Cigars
Qty: 1
Price: $23.99

Total Charges: $110.99


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

I got some of the Trininidad Robusto's as well...

I blew most of my wad at Serious for a lil while, but I couldn't help but try the Trini Robusto's


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Heh... I tried doing this a week ago and Stogie nixed the idea... <G>


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Heh... I tried doing this a week ago and Stogie nixed the idea... <G>


Yeah but Stogie's in South America...

We might slip it by him till he gets back..

Hehehehhehehehehhe


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

box of ryj habanos churchills
88


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Rowdymon said:


> Yeah but Stogie's in South America...
> 
> We might slip it by him till he gets back..
> 
> Hehehehhehehehehhe


While the cat's away, the mods will play!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Webmeister said:


> While the cat's away, the mods will play!


Hell, if it was Squid, it would already have been deleted! <G>


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Better watch Webby he is like Santa Claus he always knows :lol:


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Yo! John Rider! I found this and thought I'd let ya know! <G>

http://www.cigarbid.com/auction/lot.cfm?lotID=529313


----------



## ksnake (Jan 3, 2008)

Title: Padilla Edicion Especial 'Obsidian' (belicoso) (20) 
Qty: 1 
Price: $46.00 

Title: 5 Vegas Limitada '06 Belicoso (25) 
Qty: 1 
Price: $64.00 

Not too bad this week.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

i showed restraint and stayed away. making room for my superbowl box to hit:biggrin:


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

I've done much worse:

Title: La Aurora 100 Años Robusto
Qty: 1
Price: $33.00

Title: La Aurora Leoninos Corojito Tubos (25)
Qty: 1
Price: $22.00

Title: Oliva Serie V Hat
Qty: 1
Price: $19.00

Total Charges: $83.40


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

mitro said:


> I've done much worse:
> 
> Title: La Aurora 100 Años Robusto
> Qty: 1
> ...


You showed lots of restraint, good work!

I wasn't impressed by the La Aurora Leoninos (torpedos in my case) when I first tried them, but after several months of rest, they improved noticeably. Now, I think they are a pretty reasonable smoke - and there is no doubt you got a really nice deal on them - tubos no less.

Your other pickups look good. I approve.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

ksnake said:


> Title: Padilla Edicion Especial 'Obsidian' (belicoso) (20)
> Qty: 1
> Price: $46.00
> 
> ...


Nice job. That should be a good package.


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

JohnRider said:


> You showed lots of restraint, good work!
> 
> I wasn't impressed by the La Aurora Leoninos (torpedos in my case) when I first tried them, but after several months of rest, they improved noticeably. Now, I think they are a pretty reasonable smoke - and there is no doubt you got a really nice deal on them - tubos no less.
> 
> Your other pickups look good. I approve.


I just grabbed the Leoninos tubes because I'm looking for a CHEAP (short) smoke that I can easily toss in my pocket on my way out the door and DON'T have to take up room in my already-bursting-at-the-seams wine fridge. If these don't work out I think I'll try the Partagas Spanish Rosado Tubos.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

mitro said:


> I just grabbed the Leoninos tubes because I'm looking for a CHEAP (short) smoke that I can easily toss in my pocket on my way out the door and DON'T have to take up room in my already-bursting-at-the-seams wine fridge. If these don't work out I think I'll try the Partagas Spanish Rosado Tubos.


I think they will fill that niche just fine. They certainly burn and draw well. They don't have the really rich corojo flavor that the more expensive La Aurora corojo wrapped cigars have. Kind of mellow.


----------



## ytford (Jan 16, 2008)

Since we are worshipping the Devil sight figured Id throw my lot in.

Padilla Hybrid Robusto $15
Puros Indious Special Aged Pyramids $13 (looks like a dog rocket but dont smoke like one)
di Gresigono Torp $9 (fav unknown brand mild and great with coffee)
cuba Libre $9 (havnet tried em yet)
VS Conn Yankee $7 (havent tried em yet)


Still got some open bids out there to it be nive to finally have a bid on the torano exodus 59 win (always seem to lose em at the last moment).


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Latest order shipped Thursday:

Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Corona Maduro - 5-Pack 
This particular stick is one of my favorites. This time I got them cheap!

RP Vintage Churchill 1990 - 10 Cigars
Vintage by Rocky Patel 1990 Torpedo - 5-Pack
Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Toro Maduro - 5-Pack
What can I say - I like just about everything Rocky Patel puts out.

5 Vegas Cask-Strength - 5-Pack
Thought I would try these to see if I like them.

Pelo de Oro Corona Gorda - 5-Pack
Who knows what I was thinking with this one! Anyone know anything about these?

Victor Sinclair Primeros Robusto - 5-Pack
Victor Sinclair 10th Aniversario Torpedo
I've been wanting to try something in this line, so this was my chance to do it for very little $$.

I have no bids open right now, and I won't have unless I go to the site and see how much I could '*save*'. :whoohoo:


----------



## adamsdb (Aug 24, 2007)

Title: Cohiba Extra Viejo 645 (Single)
Qty: 1
Price: $5.00


Title: Gran Habano Connecticut Blend #1 Gran Robusto-5-Pack
Qty: 1
Price: $11.00


Title: Indian Tabac Classic Teepee-Five-Pack
Qty: 1
Price: $7.00


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

cybervee said:


> 5 Vegas Cask-Strength - 5-Pack
> Thought I would try these to see if I like them.
> 
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Just in case anybody wants to frustrate Squid® on The Devil Site, I am going to add the following comment to all my bids: A Squid Bid®... But be forewarned that I don't react to over-bidders who just want to see the price go up... <G>


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Rowdymon said:


> cybervee said:
> 
> 
> > 5 Vegas Cask-Strength - 5-Pack
> ...


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

JohnRider said:


> It's Thursday, so it is time to gather for our weekly Cigarbid support group. Here are this weeks slip-ups...


The first step is to admit you have a problem. The second step is the most important. You need to rid yourself of this foul habit by sending them to a trusted beagle.


----------



## adamsdb (Aug 24, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Just in case anybody wants to frustrate Squid® on The Devil Site, I am going to add the following comment to all my bids: A Squid Bid®... But be forewarned that I don't react to over-bidders who just want to see the price go up... <G>


I have been putting CL in my comments just in case anyone wants to know that a fellow Cigarliver has bid on the lot.


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

adamsdb said:


> I have been putting CL in my comments just in case anyone wants to know that a fellow Cigarliver has bid on the lot.


Not a bad idea. I'm such a vet that sometimes I recognize the people I'm usually bidding against and have an idea of what their limits usually are for a particular item. That gives you an idea of how much $$ CBid/CI has of mine. :lol:


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

adamsdb said:


> I have been putting CL in my comments just in case anyone wants to know that a fellow Cigarliver has bid on the lot.


Just a suggestion - but if we could all identify each other as CL members we may be able to get what we want at a lower cost.

:dribble:


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi, my name is Bigfoot and I'm a c-bidaholic.....


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

I think some of you missed the point of being a support group. Instead of encouraging each other, you should be discouraging each other. At the rate y'all are going, I'm thinking I need to buy stock in Swedish Match. C-bid's going to have a record year! LOL!


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

terrasco said:


> I think some of you missed the point of being a support group. Instead of encouraging each other, you should be discouraging each other. At the rate y'all are going, I'm thinking I need to buy stock in Swedish Match. C-bid's going to have a record year! LOL!


 You're right. No one bid on anything!

<<<click click click>>>

Muhahaha


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

I thought we were here to support each others bidding!


----------



## Chuffy (May 9, 2007)

Title: Gurkha Fuerte Toro
Qty: 1
Price: $13.00
Lot #: 522625
Auction Closed: 2008-01-03 21:02:00.0

Title: Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Toro Maduro
Qty: 1
Price: $7.00
Lot #: 523647
Auction Closed: 2008-01-05 21:05:00.0

Title: Romeo y Julieta Cedro Deluxe #2
Qty: 1
Price: $13.00
Lot #: 522758
Auction Closed: 2008-01-04 22:23:00.0

Title: Partagas Spanish Rosado San Augustin
Qty: 1
Price: $17.00
Lot #: 522729
Auction Closed: 2008-01-04 21:03:00.0

Title: 5 Vegas Gold Robusto
Qty: 1
Price: $9.00
Lot #: 522517
Auction Closed: 2008-01-02 20:05:00.0

Title: 5 Vegas Series 'A' Anomaly
Qty: 1
Price: $9.00
Lot #: 522523
Auction Closed: 2008-01-02 20:21:00.0

30 sticks
$68.00 + s/h

Then i spent $28.00 at Tampa Humidor, and that's my cigar budget for the month.


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

BadMormon said:


> Title: Gurkha Fuerte Toro
> Qty: 1
> Price: $13.00
> Lot #: 522625
> Auction Closed: 2008-01-03 21:02:00.0


How are those Gurkhas? I heard someone compare smoking one to "smoking a wet towel".

I haven't tried them yet, but I can see they have a good following.


----------



## Chuffy (May 9, 2007)

cybervee said:


> How are those Gurkhas? I heard someone compare smoking one to "smoking a wet towel".
> 
> I haven't tried them yet, but I can see they have a good following.


So far I have had a Fuerte, a Legend, and several Expeditions. I liked all of them, especially the Fuerte and the Legend. I found the Fuerte exceptionally complex, and the Legend incredibly smooth. The expedition is a mild mannered thing, but enjoyable, at least for me.


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

BadMormon said:


> So far I have had a Fuerte, a Legend, and several Expeditions. I liked all of them, especially the Fuerte and the Legend. I found the Fuerte exceptionally complex, and the Legend incredibly smooth. The expedition is a mild mannered thing, but enjoyable, at least for me.


One true constant about cigars is that they are like women - one person might like a type that another person doesn't.

That's why I taste test everything that I can!

Cigars - not women.

:roflmao:


----------



## ksnake (Jan 3, 2008)

My name is Dave. And I have the devil site on my hot links. I want to click it. I can only hold out for a few more hours. I need a sponsor!


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

ksnake said:


> My name is Dave. And I have the devil site on my hot links. I want to click it. I can only hold out for a few more hours. I need a sponsor!


They need a voluntary ban program...where you can lock yourself out of cbid for 30, 60, or 90 days. I've heard some gambling sites have this feature.


----------



## ylo2na (Dec 11, 2007)

I must admit...I need help...being an old English teacher a million years ago, I am so caught by the flowery, printed word that these guys weave together to sell their 
"snake oil"....my 2nd to last bill was $513 and followed next with $123...this was just for 2 or 3 days. I bought some dogs, I think, but it was soooooooo much fun! I slowed down a little...only bought....oh, heck..forget it! I am too old to worry about this shit anymore. I cant take it with me, so I am just enjoying. If I miss on a few, so be it! Plus, they look good in the humidor. 
Best


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

This is only gonna make it worse! lol


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

ylo2na said:


> I must admit...I need help...being an old English teacher a million years ago, I am so caught by the flowery, printed word that these guys weave together to sell their
> "snake oil"....my 2nd to last bill was $513 and followed next with $123...this was just for 2 or 3 days. I bought some dogs, I think, but it was soooooooo much fun! I slowed down a little...only bought....oh, heck..forget it! I am too old to worry about this shit anymore. I cant take it with me, so I am just enjoying. If I miss on a few, so be it! Plus, they look good in the humidor.
> Best


_*$513 !?!?*_ Oh, shit, I'm fine. My total for the last two months is right around that. My shipments are around $125 each time.

Wheew! I feel much better now. But they do look good in the humi ..... well, the tupperdor.... 'cause all the humi's are full...... but it's alright 'cause I got a 5 Vegas Series 'A' humi coming in the shipment due to arrive on Tuesday ......... with the 65 sticks ........


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

Yes our wives will send us all to hell together!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

I have managed to stay away from cbid for several months now... I'm sure that will change when spring hits and I start burning through my stock...


----------



## ksnake (Jan 3, 2008)

Title: Gran Habano Habano Blend #3 Gran Robusto (20) 
Qty: 1 
Price: $49.00 
Auction Closed: 2007-12-31 22:03:00.0 

Title: Gran Habano Corojo Blend #5 Pyramid (20) 
Qty: 1 
Price: $52.00 
Auction Closed: 2007-12-30 20:53:00.0 

Title: Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic 1979 (Robusto) (20) 
Qty: 1 
Price: $85.00 
Auction Closed: 2007-10-14 19:32:00.0 

Title: Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic 1979 (Robusto) (20) 
Qty: 1 
Price: $85.00 
Auction Closed: 2007-10-14 19:33:00.0 

Title: Gurkha Special-Edition Centurian Perfecto 
Qty: 1 
Price: $23.00 
Auction Closed: 2007-09-11 21:04:00.0 

Title: Joya de Nicaragua Celebracion Consul - 5-Pack 
Qty: 1 
Price: $13.00 
Auction Closed: 2007-09-12 22:41:00.0 

Title: Bolivar 2005 Blend Toro (25) 
Qty: 1 
Price: $69.00 
Auction Closed: 2007-09-09 19:08:00.0 

Title: CAO Brazilia Box-Press (20) 
Qty: 1 
Price: $76.00 
Auction Closed: 2007-09-10 20:24:00.0 

Title: Torano 1916 Cameroon Robusto 
Qty: 2 
Price: $15.00 
Auction Closed: 2007-08-22 23:06:00.0 

Title: Fonseca Vintage Selection Robusto 
Qty: 3 
Price: $11.00 
Auction Closed: 2007-08-21 20:35:00.0 

Title: Gurkha Genghis Khan Toro 
Qty: 2 
Price: $15.00 
Auction Closed: 2007-08-21 20:56:00.0 

Title: Genghis Khan Toro by Gurkha - 5-Pack 
Qty: 1 
Price: $15.00 
Auction Closed: 2007-08-21 22:12:00.0 

Title: Sun Grown by Rocky Patel Toro 
Qty: 1 
Price: $17.00 
Auction Closed: 2007-08-22 22:35:00.0 

Title: Bolivar 2005 Blend Toro (25) 
Qty: 1 
Price: $75.00 
Auction Closed: 2007-08-19 18:53:00.0 

Title: CAO Mx2 Robusto (20) 
Qty: 1 
Price: $76.00 
Auction Closed: 2007-08-08 20:41:00.0 

Title: 5 Vegas Limitada '06 Belicoso (25) 
Qty: 1 
Price: $64.00 
Auction Closed: 2007-07-22 18:54:00.0 

Title: Gurkha Special-Edition Centurian Perfecto (6) 
Qty: 2 
Price: $25.00 
Auction Closed: 2007-07-23 21:48:00.0 

Title: Fonseca's Delectable Dozen - Sampler of 12 
Qty: 1 
Price: $31.00 
Auction Closed: 2007-07-25 22:26:00.0 

Title: Padilla Miami 8&11 Belicoso (Single) 
Qty: 1 
Price: $11.00 
Lot #: 467009 
Auction Closed: 2007-07-09 23:51:00.0 

Title: 5 Vegas Limitada '05 Belicoso (Single) 
Qty: 1 
Price: $7.00 
Auction Closed: 2007-07-09 23:45:00.0 

Title: Padilla Miami 8&11 Corona - 5-Pack 
Qty: 1 
Price: $37.00 
Auction Closed: 2007-07-08 23:19:00.0 

Title: Gran Habano Corojo Blend #5 Gran Robusto (20) 
Qty: 1 
Price: $46.00 
Auction Closed: 2007-07-11 21:30:00.0 

Title: CAO Italia Gondola (20) 
Qty: 1 
Price: $75.00 
Auction Closed: 2007-07-08 19:28:00.0 

Title: Fonseca Habana Selección Delicias - 5-Pack 
Qty: 1 
Price: $11.00 
Auction Closed: 2007-07-04 22:18:00.0 

Title: Romeo y Julieta Reserve Maduro #4 
Qty: 1 
Price: $15.00 
Auction Closed: 2007-07-04 22:09:00.0 

Title: Fonseca Habana Selección Cosacos (20) 
Qty: 1 
Price: $49.00 
Auction Closed: 2007-07-04 21:34:00.0 

Title: Fonseca Habana Seleccion & Cu-Avana Mega-Sampler - 20 Cigars 
Qty: 1 
Auction Closed: 2007-07-04 22:06:00.0 


Help!!!!


----------



## Pendaboot (Jan 2, 2008)

I think I may need to rethink this. I just had decided to cut down:

Title: Mantequilla Corona Natural (20)
Qty: 1
Price: $22.00
Lot #: 526492
Auction Closed: 2008-01-14 22:20:00.0 

Title: Trinidad Robusto - 8 Cigars
Qty: 1
Price: $23.99
Lot #: 524804
Auction Closed: 2008-01-15 23:50:00.0 

Title: 5 Vegas Gold Robusto (20)
Qty: 1
Price: $31.00
Lot #: 526228
Auction Closed: 2008-01-13 18:38:00.0 

Title: Indian Tabac Anniversary Limited Reserve Bear (25)
Qty: 1
Price: $34.00
Lot #: 526466
Auction Closed: 2008-01-14 21:42:00.0 

Title: Macanudo 1997 Vintage Cabinet Selection Demi (5)
Qty: 1
Price: $10.00
Lot #: 526489
Auction Closed: 2008-01-14 22:17:00.0 

Title: Rocky Patel Connecticut Churchill (20)
Qty: 1
Price: $40.00
Lot #: 526531
Auction Closed: 2008-01-14 23:17:00.0 

Title: Legends Series - Puros Indios (20)
Qty: 1
Price: $31.00
Lot #: 526484
Auction Closed: 2008-01-14 22:09:00.0 

Title: Cusano Xxclusivo 'Originale' Preferido Grande (15)
Qty: 1
Price: $52.00
Lot #: 526428
Auction Closed: 2008-01-14 20:46:00.0 

Sub-total: $243.99


----------



## maduromojo-cl (Dec 15, 2007)

Wow after looking at you guys I guess I'm not an addict! No really I can stop if I want to.

Btw, my Havana Foot Locker just came in...empty.


----------



## ksnake (Jan 3, 2008)

maduromojo said:


> Wow after looking at you guys I guess I'm not an addict! No really I can stop if I want to.
> 
> Btw, my Havana Foot Locker just came in...empty.


Word from the not so wise. Dont get a humidor that will store more than you need. The devil site will make you want/need to fill it!


----------



## maduromojo-cl (Dec 15, 2007)

ksnake said:


> Word from the not so wise. Dont get a humidor that will store more than you need. The devil site will make you want/need to fill it!


So I shouldn't have just won a 5 pack of Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic 1979 (Robusto)? Or bid on the Gurkha Mega Sampler? Did I mention I have OCD?


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

I dont really wanna post mine, itll just depress me on how much money i just spent LOL


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Oh the Pain & Horror---Wew!


----------



## kevink868 (Sep 21, 2007)

I had been reasonably well-behaved after my insane Christmas buying spree (pics forthcoming), but then... Well, it all went horribly wrong.

_Authentic La Aurora Cigar Mold
Signed by Jose Blanco 2 of 3 at $25.00 WON Jan 17, 08:21 PM

Blue Label Flight Sampler - 8 Cigars 1 of 1 at $13.00 WON Jan 05, 10:02 PM

Padilla Series '68 Robusto
10 Cigars 1 of 1 at $34.00 WON Jan 03, 11:45 PM

_


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

Y'all are so bitten by CB, maybe I should give it a look.


----------



## ksnake (Jan 3, 2008)

maduromojo said:


> So I shouldn't have just won a 5 pack of Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic 1979 (Robusto)? Or bid on the Gurkha Mega Sampler? Did I mention I have OCD?


No you shouldn't have. But... you'll enjoy those Don Pepin's! I just had one. Yum!


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Anyone ever not get the delivery? :angry:

According to the DHL website the package was delivered to my door at 6:30 tonight. The problem - there is no package at my door, or in front of my garage, or in my bushes. I already phoned DHL. The person at DHL didn't seem to interested in getting me my package. 
:errrr:
He sounded like I just woke him up. I also emailed DHL and cbid about the missing package.

Has this ever happened to anyone else?


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

cybervee said:


> Anyone ever not get the delivery? :angry:
> 
> According to the DHL website the package was delivered to my door at 6:30 tonight. The problem - there is no package at my door, or in front of my garage, or in my bushes. I already phoned DHL. The person at DHL didn't seem to interested in getting me my package.
> :errrr:
> ...


People seem to have mixed results with DHL, but my experience with our local DHL delivery has been stellar. Very fast travel time from Cigarbid to my area. Seems to move a lot faster than UPS.

The only problem I've ever had was with UPS...someone stole the contents of my package - cut a hole in the envelope and stole the contents. Since this happened even before it arrived at my house, UPS took care of it. This was during the aftermath of Katrina and the package was coming from Louisiana. Weird, huh?


----------



## Pendaboot (Jan 2, 2008)

I hate DHL, but the one thing that never happened is NEVER getting the delivery. Late, in the wrong place, in poor condition, of course. But in the end, the delivery always appeared, in the end.

To me, at least.


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

I always get mine Monday, if not Saturday. Yet... nothing today... dammit.

Whatever will I do? Oh yeah... smoke one of the other 1000 from cbid. :lol:


----------



## maduromojo-cl (Dec 15, 2007)

cybervee said:


> Anyone ever not get the delivery? :angry:
> 
> According to the DHL website the package was delivered to my door at 6:30 tonight. The problem - there is no package at my door, or in front of my garage, or in my bushes. I already phoned DHL. The person at DHL didn't seem to interested in getting me my package.
> :errrr:
> ...


You may want to check with the neighbors. Also, a general FYI, I'm a rural mailman and UPS, DHL and FedEx drop ship parcels to the post office for final delivery by the USPS. So some parcels from them may be delivered with your regular mail. Check the label over well and you may see USPS markings as well as the other carriers' logos. You may also want to check in and around your mailbox because sometimes naughty UPS, DHL and FedEx people use the mailbox. And if they do we're suppose to bring it back to the office where it either gets postage due or sent back to the sender. Most carriers leave them unless we can't get your mail in the box. However, 6:30 pm delivery is late for even the city carriers.

Oh, by the way, I got mine this morning from UPS and DHL. We had off!


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

I still haven't figured out how to use this site. Maybe I shouldn't? Oh what the heck let me see...


----------



## JO4WVU (Aug 29, 2007)

Damn, Somebody had to start this kind O thread

1 La Aurora Pref Gold = $9
1 La Aurora Pref Ruby = $9
5 er of Leon Jimenez Corona Maduros = $19
2 Tat Havana Calzadors = $7 Steal of the week, I dont think anbody realized what they were on the singles page....


I though that was a solid lineup for the week

Its really nice that we can have a group therapy for our Cbid addiction and believe me its and addiction, like Crack to a Crackhead......


----------



## JO4WVU (Aug 29, 2007)

maduromojo said:


> You may want to check with the neighbors. Also, a general FYI, I'm a rural mailman and UPS, DHL and FedEx drop ship parcels to the post office for final delivery by the USPS. So some parcels from them may be delivered with your regular mail. Check the label over well and you may see USPS markings as well as the other carriers' logos. You may also want to check in and around your mailbox because sometimes naughty UPS, DHL and FedEx people use the mailbox. And if they do we're suppose to bring it back to the office where it either gets postage due or sent back to the sender. Most carriers leave them unless we can't get your mail in the box. However, 6:30 pm delivery is late for even the city carriers.
> 
> Oh, by the way, I got mine this morning from UPS and DHL. We had off!


It will show up tomorrow, happened to me Twice.... :angry:


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

OK, so I wasn't paying attention and set my high bid for a fiver of what I thought were Gran Habano Tres Siglos a little too high. The person I ended up bidding against had bid just $2 less than my high bid and I ended up paying $19 for the fiver that everybody else only paid $11 for. Then I realized they were the Tres Siglos "Fumas". The mixed filler version... Probably overpaid a little bit. 

The upside is Doogie and I both got the Gran Habano Corojo #5 fivers for $11.


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Well, DHL 'found' my package they delivered to the wrong house, and delivered it to my house. I know, those big black numbers on my mailbox are hard to read, and that typed label is confusing .... _IF YOUR BLIND_!

I received this email today from Cigarbid:

"Michael,

I am sorry for the trouble you are having. If you would like I can switch the delivery to UPS for future orders. Please let me know if you would like to have your preference set for UPS for delivery.

John H.
Customer service/Sales Rep."

*NOW* you tell me! :baffled:

Needless to say, I will be emailing John and asking to switch to UPS delivery in the future.


----------



## Pendaboot (Jan 2, 2008)

terrasco said:


> OK, so I wasn't paying attention and set my high bid for a fiver of what I thought were Gran Habano Tres Siglos a little too high. The person I ended up bidding against had bid just $2 less than my high bid and I ended up paying $19 for the fiver that everybody else only paid $11 for. Then I realized they were the Tres Siglos "Fumas". The mixed filler version... Probably overpaid a little bit.
> 
> The upside is Doogie and I both got the Gran Habano Corojo #5 fivers for $11.


You've got to watch what you do there. On the devil site, some people bid well beyond what they could order the same item for on CI.


----------



## maduromojo-cl (Dec 15, 2007)

Man I spent a lot of money tonight! It's funny how you can always find something you "need". And then I was ready to go to bed when I saw the Vigilante by Rocky Patel for high bid of $46 for a box of 25. Never tried one but between the Rocky name and noticing a certain member from my state that bought 3 boxes (you know who you are Mr. Bad Influence  ) I figured what's another $46? :angry: Delivery day on Monday won't be pretty.:sweat:


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

Noticed The Cl For The Comments.my Only Purchase Of The Week.can't Wait To Try Them


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

maduromojo said:


> Man I spent a lot of money tonight! It's funny how you can always find something you "need". And then I was ready to go to bed when I saw the Vigilante by Rocky Patel for high bid of $46 for a box of 25. Never tried one but between the Rocky name and noticing a certain member from my state that bought 3 boxes (you know who you are Mr. Bad Influence  ) I figured what's another $46? :angry: Delivery day on Monday won't be pretty.:sweat:


Those Vigilantes are tasty cigars.

I havent even visited the devil site lately for fear I might spend ALL my money... :baffled:


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Pendaboot said:


> You've got to watch what you do there. On the devil site, some people bid well beyond what they could order the same item for on CI.


Yeah, the Tres Siglos go for about $30 a fiver at CI, which is a bit higher than Famous, and I thought my $19 bid was a tiny bit high but in the ball park. Instead I paid $19 for a $10 fiver of the "Fumas" because I didn't pay attention to the description. One thing about Cbid is you really have to study the description.


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

I won an awsome deal last night. A box of 5 Vegas "A" artisans for less than $40 a box!
Also this week I won a box of Puro Indios Maximum Presidentes for $35. They have already been aging since 2003. Taking a gamble on this one but I thought the price was good.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Y'all might want to create a Social Group for this... Maybe it wouldn't get deleted like mine did... <G>


----------



## tuelle (Nov 10, 2007)

I made my first cBid buy ever last night. I was shaking watching the seconds time down to the close to see if I won. I may need to seek help... :lol:


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Im about a 100 a month habbit...i need help.


----------



## Pendaboot (Jan 2, 2008)

BeerAdvocate said:


> I won an awsome deal last night. A box of 5 Vegas "A" artisans for less than $40 a box!
> Also this week I won a box of Puro Indios Maximum Presidentes for $35. They have already been aging since 2003. Taking a gamble on this one but I thought the price was good.


I am not sure that you can trust their claims about "box aging." I have aged my own vitolas, and that has a far different effect upon their cellos than CBid's "aged in the box" statements. Not calling them liars, just saying that I don't believe them. This also relieves me from an entire category of "must haves."


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

I figured I could trust them on the aged Puros for this one since this is a line that they no longer make. I will let you know how they are.


----------



## danashan (Jul 30, 2007)

*Resitance is futile*

Won a fiver just a week ago and after smoking one HAD TO HAVE THEM! Yum!!!!!!!!:leph:

Title: Padilla 1948 Corona Gorda
Qty: 3
Price: $19.00
Lot #: 529674
Auction Closed: 2008-01-23 20:39:00.0

Now I almost have a box for $4 a piece. YOU try to resist! :wazzapp:


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

Very nice pickup. Never had a bad Padilla. 1948 is a great one


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

:arghhhhEPRESSED ZERO FOR FOUR TODAY


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

I've got better things to do than buy cigars off of a site I have no respect for.
Don't get me wrong, I'm a whore and I'll use them for a sick deal on something very interesting but that happens about once in a 5 year span. Too many other good deals floating around to be messing w/ so so cigars. Anytime I look through the humidor of someone who orders from CI I see the same cigars. Strange part about it is that they are usually brands I wouldn't deal with.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

1 for 5 camacho 1962 robusto win:whoohoo:


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

doogie466 said:


> 1 for 5 camacho 1962 robusto win:whoohoo:


A very decent cigar. Nice win!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

havn't had one yet. looking forward to smoke them


----------



## CTDavis (Jan 4, 2008)

My name is Christian, I became addicted to the devil site early this month. Although I am a new comer I made up for this great in large purchases from the devil site. I am proud to say that I am currently 2 weeks clean and believe I will meet my goal to refrain from purchasing till the end of the month.


----------



## Pendaboot (Jan 2, 2008)

Tha Criddler said:


> I've got better things to do than buy cigars off of a site I have no respect for.
> Don't get me wrong, I'm a whore and I'll use them for a sick deal on something very interesting but that happens about once in a 5 year span. Too many other good deals floating around to be messing w/ so so cigars. Anytime I look through the humidor of someone who orders from CI I see the same cigars. Strange part about it is that they are usually brands I wouldn't deal with.


Taste is a personal thing. I admit buying some real dogs at first, but now the only things I bid on are vitolas that I already know I like, at prices i think are fair, or better than fair, for me. In my storage you will find at least a dozen of those funky boxes that 5 Vegas Gold comes in. You (and many others) might think that they are not worth "dealing with," but I love 'em. The same way I have bought at least a few dozen or more bundles of, well, you get the idea. If you look through my humidors you WILL find the same cigars. And you might very well never deal with the same brands. I just wonder why anyone who buys what they like should care whether or not they are brands that you would or "wouldn't deal with." I like 'em. I bid on 'em. 'nuff said.


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Pendaboot said:


> I just wonder why anyone who buys what they like should care whether or not they are brands that you would or "wouldn't deal with." I like 'em. I bid on 'em. 'nuff said.


In no way was I trying to imply that you should tailor your cigar buying habits around my taste. I was only pointing out that everyone I know that buys from CB/CI have humidors filled w. 5 Vegas, Gurkhas, CI Legends, Rockey Patel, Reo, Indian Tabac, ect, ect, ect. If people want to go hog wild over those smokes...have at it. I have never had the mentality that told me to buy something because I could get it cheap. That is why I deal w/ many online retailers. I get what I want and usually at great prices.


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Tha Criddler said:


> I get what I want and usually at great prices.


This is exactly why so many people buy from the devil site. We get what we like, and (I personally) always pay less than the retail rate listed on any other site I have dealt with.

:whoohoo:

RP Vintage, IT Super Fuerte, 5 Vegas, and the like are some of my favorites. I'm happy that you don't like them because that leaves one less person to bid against.


----------



## ytford (Jan 16, 2008)

todays till.

Arturo Fuente Sun Grown King B rosado-2X $7

Arturo Fuente Hemongway Signature Maduro-2X$11 
(never had the maduro version)

Arturo Fuente Don Carlos Robusto- 2X$9

Rocky Patel Signature- 5pk $15

Marquee Premium sampler- 8 cigars $19 (includes 2 CAO Cx2 and 2 601 Maduro)


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

I buy Olivas, Fuentes, Pepins, La Aurora, Padrons, Tatuaje, Litto Gomez/LFD, Padilla, and more and pay less than I would anywhere else. Guess I like my "so-so" cigars.


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

As always I knew that dissing the corniest cigar site on the web would be met with resistance. Enjoy!


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

Tha Criddler said:


> As always I knew that dissing the corniest cigar site on the web would be met with resistance. Enjoy!


I didn't take your comments as 'dissin' CBid...but you are right they have a limited number of good smokes....and they mix in a bunch of Dog Rockets on the site to get rid of them...and I swear if they release some Fat Cats I'm buyin a box...*grin*...just cause.

Really though, I think you have to balance out your purchases between a good number of locations...I'm just starting out but I have five or so boxes of CAO's, Some Edge Counterfeits, and a few others, but my singles boxes are made up of purchases from B&M's, recomendations for cigars from various pod casts, and bombs/gifts from members of CL.

I think with everything else in life, CBid is best enjoyed in moderation with purchases balanced out from other sources...


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

It's going to take a lot more than 12 steps for me!:redface: Luckily one of the humidors, the cutter, and hat were for Christmas gifts.

Title: Gurkha Fuerte Torpedo Grande
Qty: 1
Price: $15.00

Title: Edge by Rocky Patel Missile Corojo
Qty: 2
Price: $15.00

Title: CAO Italia Novella
Qty: 1
Price: $13.00

Title: Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970 Consul
Qty: 1
Price: $13.00

Title: Jericho by Camacho Toro
Qty: 2
Price: $11.00


Title: Gurkha Special-Edition Black Puro Toro
Qty: 1
Price: $13.00

Title: Legends Series - Camacho
Qty: 1
Price: $11.00

Title: Legends Series - Perdomo
Qty: 1
Price: $11.00

Title: Edge by Rocky Patel Missile Corojo (25)
Qty: 1
Price: $73.00

Title: Edge Counterfeit Torpedo Maduro (20)
Qty: 1
Price: $34.00

Title: Legends Series - Pepin Garcia (20)
Qty: 1
Price: $49.00

Title: Legends Series - Rocky Patel (20)
Qty: 1
Price: $58.00

Title: Camacho SLR Humidor - 20 Capacity
Qty: 1
Price: $7.00

Title: Gurkha Legend Aniversario Humidor - 20 Capacity
Qty: 1
Price: $7.00

Title: Perdomo Reserve Golf Cap
Qty: 1
Price: $7.00

Title: Rocky Patel Vintage Humidor - 20 Capacity
Qty: 1
Price: $7.00

Title: Xikar Xi2 Cutter - Burgundy
Qty: 1
Price: $21.00


Sub-total: $391.00
Shipping: $19.95
PA Tax (6%): $0.00
Total Charges: $410.95


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

Pendaboot said:


> Taste is a personal thing. I admit buying some real dogs at first, but now the only things I bid on are vitolas that I already know I like, at prices i think are fair, or better than fair, for me. In my storage you will find at least a dozen of those funky boxes that 5 Vegas Gold comes in. You (and many others) might think that they are not worth "dealing with," but I love 'em. The same way I have bought at least a few dozen or more bundles of, well, you get the idea. If you look through my humidors you WILL find the same cigars. And you might very well never deal with the same brands. I just wonder why anyone who buys what they like should care whether or not they are brands that you would or "wouldn't deal with." I like 'em. I bid on 'em. 'nuff said.


Amen! A lot of people think of El Mejor Espresso as a Dog Rocket. After some age, I really enjoy them. They are not the best out there or the worst. Cbid gives me a place to get cigars I enjoy for less than retail.


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Tha Criddler said:


> As always I knew that dissing the corniest cigar site on the web would be met with resistance. Enjoy!


Yes, this is corny: :roflmao:

Camacho 1962 Corona - 5-Pack

Cigars Direct - $25
Cigar.com - *single* $5 ($25 per 5 pack)
Cigar Warehouse - *single* $5 ($25 per 5 pack)
Cigars International - $21
(retail site, not auction site)
Shop.com - $21

My cost at the devil site $11 a five pack (won 2)

:whoohoo:


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Rowdymon said:


> I think with everything else in life, CBid is best enjoyed in moderation with purchases balanced out from other sources...


Exactly - and shopping around for the best price on what you want is the intelligent way to shop.


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

Tha Criddler said:


> As always I knew that dissing the corniest cigar site on the web would be met with resistance. Enjoy!


Just a question: How much did you pay for the Tatuaje Especiales?


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

I understand what Nick is saying. I'm still in the experimental stage of my cigar smoking career, and we've gotten lots of stuff of CI and cbid because they were good deals. Now they may be pushing certain brands, and maybe everybody in the country has the same "deals" in their humi. But it's still a valuable learning experience and a way to try lots of cigars for a low price. When you know exactly what you like and want, you don't have to go with the same ol stuff CI pushes.


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

boomerd35 said:


> I understand what Nick is saying. I'm still in the experimental stage of my cigar smoking career, and we've gotten lots of stuff of CI and cbid because they were good deals. Now they may be pushing certain brands, and maybe everybody in the country has the same "deals" in their humi. But it's still a valuable learning experience and a way to try lots of cigars for a low price. When you know exactly what you like and want, you don't have to go with the same ol stuff CI pushes.


Also true.

Which is cheaper - finding out what you like by paying retail at your local B&M, or finding out by paying 'auction' prices (my limit is 70% of retail).

Once you know what you like, then you can establish a business relationship with your B&M in order to gather with other BsOTL.

But is anyone ever really and truly 'finished' trying new brands?


----------



## Pendaboot (Jan 2, 2008)

Something else - Of course everybody knows a cigar they love that is not available on CBid, and costs a few dollars more than they could ever pay for their every day smoke. And some others only smoke one or two cigars a week. But for the rest of us, who smoke a few every day, there has to be a way to get the average cost somewhere between a nickel and divorce. 

The Devil Site offers smokes I love, that I can smoke all the time, and not have to confess to my wife that the mortgage payment will be late this month because I just bought eight boxes of Opus Xs at a price I just couldn't refuse.

This way I can smoke three or four cigars a day for an average of under ten bucks a day. That makes me happier than smoking one Don Carlos a day. It is comparable to the cost of a pack of cigarettes ($7.50 here in Seattle), and THAT'S a deal my wife can live with, too. And she thinks i will live longer with it as well. And even if I could buy just as cheaply somewhere else, I enjoy the process of bidding anyway.


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

...and it's fun.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

I said I was done buying cigars for a while...........then I have to explain to my wife why a box of Vigilante by Rocky Patel arrived today.......damn you devil site......DAMN YOU!!


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

Let us know how those Vigilante's are. I wanted to get a box also but I have exceded my limit this month


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Heh... Squid® just won seven out of eleven 5-packs of 5 Vegas A's... Very good price, just wish I'd have won all eleven... <G>


----------



## ytford (Jan 16, 2008)

Todays damage

Esteban Carrera by RP Maduro 5pk- $15
La Aurora Preferidos 1495 2X $5
5 Vegas 07 Limitada Belicoso- $19
Cohiba Extra Vig 550 5 pk- $31
MAXX Curve 5pk-$19
IT Nonpariel 5 pk- $11

Total $105


Wife that supports my hobby priceless.:whoohoo:


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

BeerAdvocate said:


> I won an awsome deal last night. A box of 5 Vegas "A" artisans for less than $40 a box!
> Also this week I won a box of Puro Indios Maximum Presidentes for $35. They have already been aging since 2003. Taking a gamble on this one but I thought the price was good.


I also ordered the box of Puro Indios Maximum Presidentes for $32, and I'm smoking one straight off the DHL truck. Not bad! Not bad at all - these are no dog rockets. I will definitely finish these off with no problem.


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

Good to hear about the Puros, John. I caught alot of crap about ordering these.
Mine arrived today also. I cant way to fire one up. Thanks for posting


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

BeerAdvocate said:


> Good to hear about the Puros, John. I caught alot of crap about ordering these.
> Mine arrived today also. I cant way to fire one up. Thanks for posting


Nice cedar notes and a pleasure to smoke. Good retrohale. This cigar tends to want to burn hot, so if it starts burning a little rough or is not producing enough smoke, give it a minute to cool down. That usually will put it back on track.


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Haven't visited the devil site in over three days now .............. oh crap........ never mind


:mumbles:


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

I hate only having Quickies to bid on. Didn't stop me from placing a few bids though. :lol:


----------



## ksnake (Jan 3, 2008)

I haven't placed a bid all week. This support group helps. Thank you! Watching you guys rack up the cash makes me happy to be saving this week. But then again, no package for me on Monday. Not cool. Hmmmm.... Just a few more hours, I can do it!


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Only two bids this week - lost them both. See? This support group is working! No package for me on Monday.


----------



## marns45 (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks a lot guys...I just signed up for an account today, and I already have 4 bids going that end tonight. All those bids you're refraining from I seem to be taking up. As an ebay veteran, I've discovered the little extra pleasure from winning something as opposed to just buying it somewhere. I am sure any sticks I win will be that much better!


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

I tried to corner some Oliva G, but they slipped through my fingers. Addictive little bugars...


----------



## ksnake (Jan 3, 2008)

marns45 said:


> Thanks a lot guys...I just signed up for an account today, and I already have 4 bids going that end tonight. All those bids you're refraining from I seem to be taking up. As an ebay veteran, I've discovered the little extra pleasure from winning something as opposed to just buying it somewhere. I am sure any sticks I win will be that much better!


They are only better if you don't over bid. Being an ebay veteran, you know the deal. Watching someone get the same thing for X% less the next week... sucks!


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm getting a check on friday... hmm... next week will be a good week.


----------



## ylo2na (Dec 11, 2007)

John, 
You are not bidding on enough cigars to come out a winner....lol....just won 5 vegas shorty's...a very tasty, quick smoke! Should try them if you havent!
Best


----------



## ylo2na (Dec 11, 2007)

Another note: If you cant get enough of bidding on the Devil Site...go to JR Auctions....just won two Bolivar Cofradia auctions....my budget is now at an all time low!
But, have some great smokes...
Best


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

ylo2na said:


> Another note: If you cant get enough of bidding on the Devil Site...go to JR Auctions....just won two Bolivar Cofradia auctions....my budget is now at an all time low!
> But, have some great smokes...
> Best


I have found that the JR auctions run a little higher than Cbid, but JR has a very different variety. Some of the sticks on JR can't be found on Cbid and vise versa. JR runs the Bolivar Cofradia Cuban Corona auctions much more than Cbid. And when I have the cash (LOL) and see these I always place a bid. They are one great stick for the money. :dribble:


----------



## marns45 (Aug 3, 2007)

First day on cbid results

5 Vegas Gold Robusto 5 pack - 9.00

CAO L'anniversaire Maduro Petite tin of 10 - 9.00

Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Torpedo 5 pack - 17.00

Total Damage 35.00

Not too bad for my first outing, now I'll be waiting by the mailbox like a kid waiting for his Little Orphan Annie decoder to arrive


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

cybervee said:


> I have found that the JR auctions run a little higher than Cbid, but JR has a very different variety. Some of the sticks on JR can't be found on Cbid and vise versa. JR runs the Bolivar Cofradia Cuban Corona auctions much more than Cbid. And when I have the cash (LOL) and see these I always place a bid. They are one great stick for the money. :dribble:


This has been my experience, also. JR tends to have a bit less variety, not quite as big of an auction.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

*baby steps*

I have to take baby steps lol

Title: Indian Tabac Cameroon Legend Gorilla
Qty: 1
Price: $11.00
Lot #: 531998
Auction Closed: 2008-01-29 21:39:00.0

Title: Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Belicoso Maduro
Qty: 1
Price: $11.00
Lot #: 532003
Auction Closed: 2008-01-29 21:49:00.0

Sub-total: $22.00
Shipping: $4.45 
PA Tax (6%): $0.00
Total Charges: $26.45


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

*Good choices ........*



jam said:


> I have to take baby steps lol
> 
> Title: Indian Tabac Cameroon Legend Gorilla
> Qty: 1
> ...


You'll like both of those - as long as you like tasty, powerful smokes. The IT Super Fuerte Maduro is a very good line - and some of my favorite sticks. I prefer the box-pressed corona for size and taste. The larger ones can be a little overpowering for the last third.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

cybervee said:


> You'll like both of those - as long as you like tasty, powerful smokes. The IT Super Fuerte Maduro is a very good line - and some of my favorite sticks. I prefer the box-pressed corona for size and taste. The larger ones can be a little overpowering for the last third.


Really enjoy the cameroon thanks to brother jitsy lol my first Super Fuerte Maduro

Thanks


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

jam said:


> Really enjoy the cameroon thanks to brother jitsy lol my first Super Fuerte Maduro
> 
> Thanks


The SF Maduro's are powerful. Be prepared for a treat.


----------



## ksnake (Jan 3, 2008)

cybervee said:


> I have found that the JR auctions run a little higher than Cbid, but JR has a very different variety. Some of the sticks on JR can't be found on Cbid and vise versa. JR runs the Bolivar Cofradia Cuban Corona auctions much more than Cbid. And when I have the cash (LOL) and see these I always place a bid. They are one great stick for the money. :dribble:


JR has a lot of dog rockets up for bid that you can get cheap. But all the good stuff seems to bid up to almost retail. But it does seem like the best place for the Cofradia.

Overall though, I don't like the Lew (cypher) site. Long live the Devil site!


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

ksnake said:


> JR has a lot of dog rockets up for bid that you can get cheap. But all the good stuff seems to bid up to almost retail. But it does seem like the best place for the Cofradia.
> 
> Overall though, I don't like the Lew (cypher) site. Long live the Devil site!


I've watched several lots on the JR auction site go for more than the retail JR price. Crazy. I guess people get caught up in the 'auction frenzy'.


----------



## ksnake (Jan 3, 2008)

Exactly. And they have that feature where the auction doesn't close until there have been no bids for 5 minutes. So if two people really want it, they fight it out long after the bidding should have closed.


----------



## Pendaboot (Jan 2, 2008)

At least Lew will never let you bid it up over retail, unlike CBid, where the shy is the limit. Get it up to retail at Lew's, and they will link you over to the J&R site to buy at regular price, and you can't bid over that price no matter what you do. 

But do not trust that five minute thing. I got into a bidding war on a box over there, and I bid with two minutes to go, the other guy bid with one minute to go, but when I bid with ten seconds to go, I was closed out. Customer service acted like my business meant nothing to them, and since then, it hasn't.


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

My name is GreySmoke and I am a C-Bid addict. In the past three weeks _I_ won the following:
Vintage by Rocky Patel 1992 Toro - 5-Pack 
Graycliff Espresso Series 'Double Espresso' - 18 Cigars 1 
Gurkha Fuerte Torpedo Grande - 5-Pack 
La Flor de Cano Belicoso - 5-Pack 
Gurkha Special-Edition Centurian Perfecto (6 
Pryme Ltd. Edition Gold #200 X - 5-Pack 
Gurkha Triple Ligero (Toro) (10 
Gurkha Special-Edition Black Puro Torpedo (12 
Perdomo Habano Robusto Corojo 1 
Pepin Garcia Serie JJ Salomon (Single) 
Gurkha Master Select Perfecto No. 3 
El Rico Habano Torpedo Maduro - 5-Pack 
Padilla Series '68 Robusto - 10 Cigars 
Legends Series 4-Finger Ashtray 
La Aurora Preferidos 1495 
Torano Virtuoso Encore - 5-Pack 
Punch Gran Puro Santa Rita - 5-Pack 
Torano Exodus 1959 Torpedo 
Torano Casa Torano Maduro Torpedo 
Punch Rothschild Oscuro 
Gurkha Legend '8 Years Aged' Torpedo (10) 
Padilla 1948 Corona Gorda 
Oliveros International Churchill - 5-Pack 
Oliveros 1927 Toro - 5-Pack 

Somebody please help me !!! NOT!!!


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

WOW, you have a big problem.  Let me know how the double espresso sticks are.



GreySmoke said:


> my name is GreySmoke an I am a C-Bid addict. In the past thre weeks i won the following:
> Vintage by Rocky Patel 1992 Toro - 5-Pack
> Graycliff Espresso Series 'Double Espresso' - 18 Cigars 1
> Gurkha Fuerte Torpedo Grande - 5-Pack
> ...


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

I only got a single fiver on Monday. Its depressing.

It was a 5er of Alec Bradley MAXX Vice Curved, by the way.


----------



## CTDavis (Jan 4, 2008)

I seem to always spend my months cigar budget in a matter of days.. curse the devil site! So this month I will be adding some new stuff to my collection, pretty excited to for it all to get here.

Kahlua Robusto box of 24 (not really cigars, but I do enjoy these occasionally for dessert)
Rocky Patel Vintage '90 Robusto x 5
Rocky Patel Vintage '90 Torpedo x 5
Rocky Patel Vintage '92 Torpedo x 5
Rocky Patel Vintage '99 Torpedo x 5
5 Vegas Gold Robusto - Box of 20
God of Fire 2005 Carlito Blend Double Robusto Tubo x 6

oh and also:
The Breakaway 4-Person Ashtray (Cigar International)


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

I had to go to a hypnotist...but now whenever I hear Cigarbid, I immediately become rainman and recite my Visa balance over and over.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Well this week Im at about $450. Ouch


----------



## ksnake (Jan 3, 2008)

Pendaboot said:


> At least Lew will never let you bid it up over retail, unlike CBid, where the shy is the limit. Get it up to retail at Lew's, and they will link you over to the J&R site to buy at regular price, and you can't bid over that price no matter what you do.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Ahh that is good to know. Thanks!


----------



## ksnake (Jan 3, 2008)

Pendaboot said:


> But do not trust that five minute thing. I got into a bidding war on a box over there, and I bid with two minutes to go, the other guy bid with one minute to go, but when I bid with ten seconds to go, I was closed out. Customer service acted like my business meant nothing to them, and since then, it hasn't.


At 10 seconds, you could have enough a of lag to make it not work.


----------



## mphilipp (Jul 19, 2007)

Those heathens suckered me in. I have not been on this site for quite awhile but I gave in last week and then tried to save on shipping by ordering more. WTF?????

Avo Domaine #30 box	
CigarFest '07 Poster
Padilla 1948 Corona Gorda - 5-Pack	
La Aroma de Cuba Corona Minor	- 5 pack
Don Lino Habanitos (50)	x2
La Aurora 93-Rated Sampler - Box of 10


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Rocky Patel 'OSG' Petite Corona - 18 Cigars 
Not sure why I got these so cheap - just over $1 each. I guess no one has tried them because of the red label Sun Grown series. They are very good.

:dribble:

5 Vegas Series 'A' Archetype (5-Pack) - got 2 of them 

5 Vegas Panatela - 5-Pack (never tried) 

Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Corona Maduro (5-Pack) - got 2 of them because they are one of my favorites and on the rotation list! :dribble:


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

Well my purchases for the week...

Title: REO by Rocky Patel Robusto
Qty: 1
Price: $9.00

Title: Rocky Patel R4 Torpedo Maduro
Qty: 1
Price: $13.00

Title: Perdomo Thundra Table-Top Torch Lighter by Vector
Qty: 1

Although I see a huge upswing in my purchasing once I get my big humi in...*grin*


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

my damage is
2 La Aurora preferidos 1903 ltd reserve platium tubes
5 La Flor dominacana dbl ligero 600
5 Gran habano vl


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

I got my eye on a big fish: Litto Gomez Diez Chisel

Last box they had up I missed the end of the auction because I'm not very bright apparently.


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

mphilipp said:


> Those heathens suckered me in. I have not been on this site for quite awhile but I gave in last week and then tried to save on shipping by ordering more. WTF?????
> 
> Avo Domaine #30 box
> CigarFest '07 Poster
> ...


Should have bought more and saved even more money! Whatsa matta fa you?

Were those Don Lino's the ones you were telling me about last week?


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Rowdymon said:


> Well my purchases for the week...
> 
> Title: REO by Rocky Patel Robusto
> Qty: 1
> ...


You'll like that Perdomo lighter. I got one and it works great (course, it's still new). I think CI is still giving them away with certain Perdomo box/bundle purchases.


----------



## mphilipp (Jul 19, 2007)

Yeah those are the ones. They are the chopped up remnants of the preferidos. I smoke one of those while my buddy smokes 2 cigarettes. Nice little break in the day.


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

boomerd35 said:


> You'll like that Perdomo lighter. I got one and it works great (course, it's still new). I think CI is still giving them away with certain Perdomo box/bundle purchases.


Well I'm still jealous of your lightsaber...*lol*

But I wanted a larger lighter to keep here at the house, and I might get one for hte office later...

For the price I couldn't really beat it...$25


----------



## CTDavis (Jan 4, 2008)

picked up a box of RP fusions off the devil site today, bought a 5 pack of them a few weeks back and loved them.


----------



## samsgrl28 (Jul 11, 2007)

alanf said:


> The first step is to admit you have a problem. The second step is the most important. You need to rid yourself of this foul habit by sending them to a trusted beagle.


Look at that face, most definitely looks trusting.:biggrin:


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

I have been good for two weeks, but I gave in last night. I picked up a 10 pack of Gurkha Titans.


----------



## slkr4life (Nov 9, 2007)

After a series of unfortunate events, I was finally able to feed my addiction. 

1)Camacho Sampler (other than the Triple Maduro, no experience with this brand)

2)Partagas Spanish Rosado 

3)RyJ Bully's

4) CAO Sampler (Never had any of the Blacks, curiousity got the best of me)


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

slkr4life said:


> After a series of unfortunate events, I was finally able to feed my addiction.
> 
> 1)Camacho Sampler (other than the Triple Maduro, no experience with this brand)
> 
> ...


Sweet haul there, Chris. I like the Partagas Black - but I've had really good ones and a few that would not burn well. Hopefully, yours are all good.

I am still on the wagon...my Visa card took a beating and I have to be good for a while.


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

I try to be good, but to no avail. So far this week, I won a 10 pack of Gurkha Titans and a Perdomo Table-Top Torch Lighter.


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

I need some support.. I don't have any bids yet, but because I have sucessfully stayed away this week.


----------



## Chuffy (May 9, 2007)

What came in the mail today:
Title: Petrus Etiquette Rouge Belicoso
Qty: 1
Price: $7.00
Lot #: 534741
Auction Closed: 2008-02-06 21:57:00.0

Title: 5 Vegas Series 'A' Anomaly
Qty: 1
Price: $9.00
Lot #: 532651
Auction Closed: 2008-02-01 21:03:00.0

Title: Ashton 8-9-8
Qty: 1
Price: $27.00
Lot #: 534525
Auction Closed: 2008-02-04 21:22:00.0

Title: Padilla Hybrid Robusto
Qty: 1
Price: $11.00
Lot #: 532853
Auction Closed: 2008-02-03 20:49:00.0

Title: Rocky Patel Connecticut Toro
Qty: 1
Price: $13.00
Lot #: 534755
Auction Closed: 2008-02-06 22:24:00.0

Title: Sol Cubano Sumatra Robusto
Qty: 1
Price: $9.00
Lot #: 532915
Auction Closed: 2008-02-03 22:59:00.0


Sub-total: $76.00
Shipping: $6.45
PA Tax (6%): $0.00
Total Charges: $82.45


----------



## seegarfan-cl (Sep 14, 2007)

Results of last week's relapse.

CigarBid Invoice for: 02/07
Order Confirmation #: CB0700941

Title: La Aurora 1495 Series Robusto
Qty: 1
Price: $21.00
Lot #: 532799
Auction Closed: 2008-02-02 22:34:00.0

Title: Torano Virtuoso Encore
Qty: 3
Price: $11.00
Lot #: 532928
Auction Closed: 2008-02-03 23:29:00.0

Title: TTT Trinidad Belicoso (12)
Qty: 2
Price: $37.00
Lot #: 534270
Auction Closed: 2008-02-03 23:18:00.0

Title: La Aurora 1495 Series Belicoso (25)
Qty: 1
Price: $148.00
Lot #: 534200
Auction Closed: 2008-02-03 21:03:00.0


----------



## adamsdb (Aug 24, 2007)

My wife is using the 3 step approach. She told me that if I buy anything from that site for awhile she will take a 3 step approach to kick my a$$!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sadly no purchases for me this week.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

adamsdb said:


> My wife is using the 3 step approach. She told me that if I buy anything from that site for awhile she will take a 3 step approach to kick my a$$!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sadly no purchases for me this week.


That is why I am not married


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

I really don't need anything else right now. The last order kind of put me over the edge. I had to find another tupperware.

:leph:



I need to smoke more and buy less. I'm alright as long as I don't visit the site. But if I click on the link ...... I'm in trouble.

:huh_oh:


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

cybervee said:


> I need to smoke more and buy less. I'm alright as long as I don't visit the site. But if I click on the link ...... I'm in trouble.


I know the feeling brother! Between the devil-site and CI's daily Joe Cigar deals, I don't know which is worse!


----------



## maduromojo-cl (Dec 15, 2007)

Amen, Mike & Mike! :brick:


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

*Really bad week.........*

:support::huh_oh::chief:

My Name is GreySmoke and I am a C-BID addict:
Title: Camacho Triple Maduro 11/18
Qty: 1
Price: $45.00

Title: Gran Habano 3 Siglos Fumas Robusto
Qty: 1
Price: $13.00


Title: Don Lino Africa Duma - 5-Pack
Qty: 1
Price: $13.00


Title: El Rico Habano Corona Suprema - 5-Pack
Qty: 1
Price: $15.00


Title: Gran Habano 3 Siglos Robusto
Qty: 1
Price: $15.00

Title: Perdomo Lot 23 Belicoso - 5-Pack
Qty: 1
Price: $15.00

Title: CAO Italia Gondola
Qty: 1
Price: $21.00

Title: Camacho Select Super Robusto - 5-Pack
Qty: 1
Price: $13.00

Title: La Gloria Cubana Corona Gorda - 5-Pack
Qty: 1
Price: $19.00


Title: Gran Habano VL Pyramid
Qty: 1
Price: $15.00

Title: Cusano Xclusivo 'Originale' Diadamis - 5-Pack
Qty: 1
Price: $21.00


Title: Gurkha Grand Age Perfecto - 10 Cigars
Qty: 1
Price: $37.00


Title: Mayorga Hi-Octane Robusto Trio (27)
Qty: 1
Price: $37.00


Title: MAXX by Alec Bradley The Vice (box-pressed) - Box of 10
Qty: 1
Price: $40.00


Title: Vigilante by Rocky Patel
Toro Grande Maduro - Box of 25
Qty: 1
Price: $46.00


Title: Graycliff Espresso Humidor - 20 Capacity
Qty: 1
Price: $10.00



Total Charges: $389.95
Someone please help me!!!!!!


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

Ben you have a way of making me feel better about my cbid purchases...

*lol*

Title: Natural Ltd. by Drew Estate Pimp Sticks
Qty: 1
Price: $15.00

Title: Fighting Cock Torpedo
Qty: 1
Price: $5.00

Title: Gran Habano 3 Siglos Robusto
Qty: 1
Price: $13.00

Title: Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Toro Maduro
Qty: 1
Price: $9.00

Title: Rocky Patel 'OSG' Torpedo
Qty: 1
Price: $13.00

Total Charges: $60.95

As I am exploring some new smokes, I wanted to try the Pimp Sticks...simply 'cause....and the fighting cock...well at least one of those is going to bobaganoosh for his dog rocket reviews...for five bucks how could i say no?


----------



## foolwithnohair (Jan 14, 2008)

I need help. I'm bidding on the GH Fuma's, thought, hmm, maybe I should bid on some other stuff while I'm here ... to "save" on shipping.

300 sticks later ... geez, I hope I lose some of these auctions!


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Rowdymon said:


> Ben you have a way of making me feel better about my cbid purchases...
> 
> *lol*
> 
> ...


I like the OSGs and the IT Super Fuerte. Both are on my rotation. I haven't tried the others (yet).


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

baldheadracing said:


> I need help. I'm bidding on the GH Fuma's, thought, hmm, maybe I should bid on some other stuff while I'm here ... to "save" on shipping.
> 
> 300 sticks later ... geez, I hope I lose some of these auctions!


It is always that shipping that pulls you in deeper!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

The bad thing is that were all bidding against each other...


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

adamsdb said:


> My wife is using the 3 step approach.


Just stay 4 steps away from her and you should be fine!


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

boomerd35 said:


> Just stay 4 steps away from her and you should be fine!


I would say the doghouse is probably at least 4 steps away!:biggrin:


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

mrgatorman said:


> The bad thing is that were all bidding against each other...


I think someone mentioned this before (squid?), but how about if we all put our CL user names in the comments section of our bids. That would help us to know who is bidding, and maybe prevent us from bidding against each other so much.


----------



## foolwithnohair (Jan 14, 2008)

cybervee said:


> I think someone mentioned this before (squid?), but how about if we all put our CL user names in the comments section of our bids. That would help us to know who is bidding, and maybe prevent us from bidding against each other so much.


That would be good - even a "CL" in the comments. I didn't clue in until I started looking at the lists of bids. I apologize in advance for outbidding anyone.

Then again, after this set of auctions passes, I will not be bidding there again. Ever. Really. I mean it. :arghhhh:


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

cybervee said:


> I think someone mentioned this before (squid?), but how about if we all put our CL user names in the comments section of our bids. That would help us to know who is bidding, and maybe prevent us from bidding against each other so much.


I am not sure what this would do if you just put in a autobid anyway. You don't know their bid.


----------



## foolwithnohair (Jan 14, 2008)

ARGH! The Devil Site KNEW I lost out on that box of Camacho 1962's last week, so now they're offering an auction on 20-cigar samplers of 1962's with a starting bid of $39.99 - there are 125 samplers available.

Must ... stay ... away ... must ...


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

Kept it simple this week. Just a Fiver of Don Pepin Black label Cuban Classic Robusto for $23


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

baldheadracing said:


> ARGH! The Devil Site KNEW I lost out on that box of Camacho 1962's last week, so now they're offering an auction on 20-cigar samplers of 1962's with a starting bid of $39.99 - there are 125 samplers available.
> 
> Must ... stay ... away ... must ...


I haven't tried these although I am a big fan of the diploma and triple maduro. How are the 1962's?


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

Dunno, but I bid on one. I see GreySmoke did too.  Dammit, I forgot to put "cl" in the comments.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

didn't do too bad this week...

Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Toro Maduro (25)
Qty: 1
Price: $49.00

Rocky Patel Connecticut Robusto (20)
Qty: 1
Price: $34.00

Total Charges: *$89.50*


----------



## adamsdb (Aug 24, 2007)

mitro said:


> Dunno, but I bid on one. I see GreySmoke did too.  Dammit, I forgot to put "cl" in the comments.


I already put a bid in on it too. Haven't tried them, but I thought it was worth a shot. If the price gets too high I am open to splitting this with someone. We can take a few of the sticks if one of us wins them.

PM me if the price gets to high for you!


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm not even really expecting to win them. I didn't even auto-bid, I just put $40.


----------



## mphilipp (Jul 19, 2007)

I want to put a bid in on the LFD Cameroon Cabinet #1 for $4 a stick or around $200 for the cab of 50. These normally go for $300+ for the cab. 

If someone want to do a group buy on these or even a 5 or 10 pk I will try to get them. 
Let me know by 8pm tonight if you are in for this as it's on cbid. I don't want to bid any higher than $200 so it is possible that it might fall though but these sticks are yummy.


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

What is the Devil Site?


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

htown said:


> What is the Devil Site?


http://www.cigarbid.com/auction/index.cfm


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

And now you owe him atleast 50% of what he spends in the next 2 months. :lol:


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

htown said:


> What is the Devil Site?


You will soon regret that you ever asked this question. Welcome to the support group!


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Oh, I have my first shipment coming from them today "Gurkha Centurian Perfecto" six pack.



BeerAdvocate said:


> You will soon regret that you ever asked this question. Welcome to the support group!


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

I never expect to win, but the past two weeks, I've won three auctions for something over $200. I bid on one, figuring I'd never get it, so I bid on two others just in case. Damn if I didn't win all three. This auction thing can get in your blood, fast.


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

htown said:


> What is the Devil Site?


:huh_oh: now you did it.


----------



## nootje (Feb 13, 2008)

Found out about them and damning them every minute now I know.... Is there a subgroup for the people that need help BECAUSE THEY DONT SHIP TO EUROPE:angry:


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

baldheadracing said:


> Then again, after this set of auctions passes, I will not be bidding there again. Ever. Really. I mean it. :arghhhh:


MWAHAHA You can never escape the devil site!!!


----------



## foolwithnohair (Jan 14, 2008)

nootje said:


> Found out about them and damning them every minute now I know.... Is there a subgroup for the people that need help BECAUSE THEY DONT SHIP TO EUROPE:angry:


They don't ship to Canada either. That's what forwarding services are for. Unfortunately, you still get into your own country's (and the EU's) tobacco restrictions, so it isn't really much help.

OTOH, cigarauctioneer.com (and Famous-smoke.com, the parent site) do ship to Europe, via post. They ship to Canada as well (via UPS ground - do NOT do this unless you understand UPS's brokerage structure). To compare the two:

Ship outside USA: Cigarauctioneer

Pricing with normal bidding: These are auctions, but I generally get better pricing for the same cigar at the cigarauctioneer.com site (especially using the warehouse auctions).

Possibility of scooping an insanely good deal: Cigarbid

Layout and ease of use of site, particularly for sniping: Cigarauctioneer

Selection/quantities: Cigarbid

Ad copy/funny stuff and general frivolity: Cigarbid

Images that actually show what you are bidding on, and not a different quantity, packaging, or vitola: Cigarauctioneer

Reminder before you bid that you are bidding for more than the parent store sells the same thing for: Cigarauctioneer

If you are stupid and still bid, but then immediately call and beg for the bid to be dropped, and they do it gladly: Cigarauctioneer

If you are stupid and pay more on CigarBid than the price at cigarsinternational, then you're me.


----------



## nootje (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks a lot!!!!:redface: On the other hand, I can hear my creditcard squirming in my wallet already:elvis:


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

htown said:


> Oh, I have my first shipment coming from them today "Gurkha Centurian Perfecto" six pack.


welcome to the thread. i have a bid on la aurora red tubes closes on the 23rd


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

alanf said:


> I haven't tried these although I am a big fan of the diploma and triple maduro. How are the 1962's?


They are okay, but IMHO, they are not on the same level as the Diploma or the Triple Maduro by a longshot. I think for $2 a stick, they are probably worth a try.


----------



## mphilipp (Jul 19, 2007)

Stop meeeeee!!!!!!!!! The devil is sucking me in tonight. HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

mphilipp said:


> Stop meeeeee!!!!!!!!! The devil is sucking me in tonight. HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


How sad. Britney started out the same way.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

alanf said:


> I haven't tried these although I am a big fan of the diploma and triple maduro. How are the 1962's?


Do you have any of the older Diploma's? <G>


----------



## mphilipp (Jul 19, 2007)

This is BS. It's 10 min past closing but I still see the auction open. Do they not want to sell me the item those bastiges.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

mphilipp said:


> This is BS. It's 10 min past closing but I still see the auction open. Do they not want to sell me the item those bastiges.


They will keep an auction open for a certain number of minutes since the last bid regardless of the closing time. Its happened to me a number of times.


----------



## mphilipp (Jul 19, 2007)

Woohoooo!!!!!!!!!! I won I won!!!!!!!!! uh.......uh......this one's gonna cost me  

Up for sale are 2 or 3 5packs of LFD Cam Cabinet #1. Excellent smokes. Retail for $7.50. Special Cbid buy deal. PM me for price. You won't be disappointed


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

mphilipp said:


> Woohoooo!!!!!!!!!! I won I won!!!!!!!!! uh.......uh......this one's gonna cost me
> 
> Up for sale are 2 or 3 5packs of LFD Cam Cabinet #1. Excellent smokes. Retail for $7.50. Special Cbid buy deal. PM me for price. You won't be disappointed


Oh that is a good cigar, but I am in need of no more, 120 added in two weeks is tooooo much even for me


----------



## JLDUDE12345-cl (Feb 13, 2008)

*Bidding is cool...lol*

I support all of you and wish you good luck on your biddings...lol


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Light week for me - two good deals

Perdomo ESV '91 Imperio Maduro - Sampler Box of 4, 1 of 1 at $16.00 
Perdomo Lot 23 Maduro Toro - 5-Pack, 1 of 1 at $15.00 

:whoohoo:


----------



## adamsdb (Aug 24, 2007)

How come they don't sell the Perdomo Fresca on Cigarbid? I tried these a few times and I like them a lot, but I can't find them on CI or on Cbid.


----------



## ylo2na (Dec 11, 2007)

Regarding the Devil Site and those of us who are "hooked"..... I liked the idea of identifying yourself in the comment section as it relates to bidding against Cigar Live members! First, and most important, I dont want to piss off anyone in the upper echelon's of Cigar Live if we are doing anything wrong by wanting to do this. Of course, it would be an individual thing, but, I think I would respect the wishes of a fellow B/SOTLeaf if they were bidding on something! And, if you just had to have that particular smoke, you could always PM them and see what they think. Yes, I realize this is fraught with problems, but, if it has merit at all let's throw it out on the table and see what we can shake out! We are all wanting a good cigar with a good price attached to it, which is the bottom line, as long as it is done with respect and class for our fellow CL members! Any comments would be appreciated...
Best,
ylo2na/chuck


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

mphilipp said:


> Woohoooo!!!!!!!!!! I won I won!!!!!!!!! uh.......uh......this one's gonna cost me
> 
> Up for sale are 2 or 3 5packs of LFD Cam Cabinet #1. Excellent smokes. Retail for $7.50. Special Cbid buy deal. PM me for price. You won't be disappointed


Sent you a PM.


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

BrianEE93 said:


> It is always that shipping that pulls you in deeper!


You're right about that. I went in on the GH 3 Siglos Fumas special they had. Since I have weekly shipping set up, I went ahead and got a few other things. What the hell- almost free shipping for everything else, right? Well I got some sticker shock when the invoice came this morning. Still, it's less than $3 a stick INCLUDING shipping.

Title: Edge by Rocky Patel Toro Maduro (5)
Qty: 1
Price: $21.00

Title: Slow-Aged 826 Robusto Maduro (5)
Qty: 2
Price: $11.00

Title: Sun Grown by Rocky Patel Robusto (5)
Qty: 1
Price: $19.00

Title: Saint Luis Rey Serie G Maduro Churchill (5)
Qty: 1
Price: $17.00

Title: Gran Habano 3 Siglos Fumas
Robusto - 20 Cigars
Qty: 1
Price: $25.99

Title: Sun Grown by Rocky Patel Toro (20)
Qty: 1
Price: $76.00

Sub-total: $180.99
Shipping: $9.45 
PA Tax (6%): $0.00
Total Charges: $190.44


----------



## Chuffy (May 9, 2007)

ylo2na said:


> Regarding the Devil Site and those of us who are "hooked"..... I liked the idea of identifying yourself in the comment section as it relates to bidding against Cigar Live members! First, and most important, I dont want to piss off anyone in the upper echelon's of Cigar Live if we are doing anything wrong by wanting to do this. Of course, it would be an individual thing, but, I think I would respect the wishes of a fellow B/SOTLeaf if they were bidding on something! And, if you just had to have that particular smoke, you could always PM them and see what they think. Yes, I realize this is fraught with problems, but, if it has merit at all let's throw it out on the table and see what we can shake out! We are all wanting a good cigar with a good price attached to it, which is the bottom line, as long as it is done with respect and class for our fellow CL members! Any comments would be appreciated...
> Best,
> ylo2na/chuck


I did inadvertently outbid Lok, but I did not know it at the time.

If I knew I was bidding against a member here, I might behave differently.

On the other hand, what's wrong with some competition among brothers/sisters?


----------



## ylo2na (Dec 11, 2007)

Andy,
Dont see anything wrong with bidding against other CL members...but, someone posted this about identifying themselves when bidding and it sounded like a good idea. So, I took the info and ran with it. If it has no merit, then shuck it! But, would like to hear other comments. 
Best,
Chuck/ylo2na


----------



## ylo2na (Dec 11, 2007)

As an aside note because I see guys lamenting their bid costs and what they bought...last three days my bill has hit $1953.....a little bit crazy, dont you think? I wont bore you with my list of choices, but, I do have a sickness....HELP!
Best,
Ylo2na


----------



## Chuffy (May 9, 2007)

ylo2na said:


> Andy,
> ... someone posted this about identifying themselves when bidding and it sounded like a good idea. So, I took the info and ran with it.
> Best,
> Chuck/ylo2na


OK, I wasn't paying attention. Now I get it--the Comments section. I think I will identify myself next time. It wouldn't hurt to try it.


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

CAO Brazillia Chango tubo 22.00
SOL CUBANO ARTISAN SALOMON 49.00 times two 98.00
VICTOR SINCLAIR 10TH ANNIVERSARIO TORO 37.00
CAMACHO 1962 TORPEDO 49.00
PERDOMO RESERVE GOLF BALLS + 4 DOUBLE EAGLES 19.00
PERDOMO "ROLLS ROYCE" MEGA SAMPLER 43.00
SUBTOTAL 268.00
SHIPPING 10.95
TOTAL 278.95

I'm not proud of myself this week:sorry:


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

ylo2na said:


> As an aside note because I see guys lamenting their bid costs and what they bought...last three days my bill has hit $1953.....a little bit crazy, dont you think? I wont bore you with my list of choices, but, I do have a sickness....HELP!
> Best,
> Ylo2na


And I thought I had a problem with about $800:support:


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

JohnRider said:


> They will keep an auction open for a certain number of minutes since the last bid regardless of the closing time. Its happened to me a number of times.


Yeah, they'll keep it going for 5 mins after the last bid was made. It gives the person who had the winning bid to give it another go. I think it's fair.


----------



## Pendaboot (Jan 2, 2008)

ylo2na said:


> Andy,
> Dont see anything wrong with bidding against other CL members...but, someone posted this about identifying themselves when bidding and it sounded like a good idea. So, I took the info and ran with it. If it has no merit, then shuck it! But, would like to hear other comments.
> Best,
> Chuck/ylo2na


On the one hand, I don't think it will work, unless "work" means stopping people from getting into the "irrational exuberance" of the auction and overbidding. It depends on how you bid. For instance, the way I bid is I put up what I think is the top fair price I am willing to pay, right up front. Then the machine does my bidding for me. Let's say I see a box I want, and it is at $4, so I bid $7 and then I enter, say, $42, but nobody but me knows I bid that $42. What difference would it make if I coded that bid. A CL live member comes along and my bid is at $22. What if that member would gladly pay $50 for that box? What would that "CL" code tell him/her to do?

The only thing a cooperation scheme would do, it seems to me, is stop people from getting into a bidding war with me if I was about to go higher than that $42 I put up in the first place. But I rarely do that anyway.

On the other hand, we are all BOTL/SOTLs, so why exactly should we protect those who post here and not aficionados who have never discovered this site? I think that, just as nobody can tell me what cigars to like, nobody can tell me what a fair price is for those cigars. I figure, if another BOTL wants to pay more than I do, thank goodness, he just saved me $42!


----------



## Pendaboot (Jan 2, 2008)

GreySmoke said:


> And I thought I had a problem with about $800


Denial is not just a river in Egypt. If you think you have a problem you have a problem. Me, I just love to buy cigars, and I don't have any problem. To me, The Nile _*is*_ just a river in Egypt!


----------



## foolwithnohair (Jan 14, 2008)

Wow, I thought I was being insane at $700 - and that's it for me until May (well, almost).

I think the "CL" thing or similar is good for a few situations:

1. Let's say the bid showing is $22, and you've decided to auto-bid to $42 (which I don't know, of course). I come along and decide the item is worth $35 to me. If I bid, then all I've really accomplished is making you pay more for the item. I don't know that, of course, but I might bid on the same cigars in another lot instead.

2. Let's say the price is right at about the limit for good price, say, $61 for a box that is going for $70 in the store. If I have an order already, then might bid $63. OTOH, if I see a "CL-something," then I'll probably pass and look for something else - there is always something else.

3. Let's say I'm after some really expensive cigars that are being auctioned by the box, but I really don't want a box, but that's the only way to get them at that moment. If I see a CL, then I might post here asking if someone wants to do a box-split on that particular cigar.

Then, of course, there is bidder collusion, which is not what should be done, and will get people banned from auction sites, give this board a bad rep, etc.


----------



## Pendaboot (Jan 2, 2008)

baldheadracing said:


> Wow, I thought I was being insane at $700 - and that's it for me until May (well, almost).
> 
> I think the "CL" thing or similar is good for a few situations:
> 
> ...


How do we avoid the appearance of collusion? The way you put it, whichever one of us bids first is the only one of us who will bid at all. I guess that will work - I didn't think of it that way. But if this works, and the devil site mod sees its average price goes down, we will surely be accused of collusion, or, more likely, just banned without much explanation. I do wish something like this could work though. I am still not convinced though. Wouldn't someone else just come along and take the low hanging fruit?

I guess time will tell the tale...


----------



## foolwithnohair (Jan 14, 2008)

It isn't like you do it in every instance. I was just giving examples. Of course, if you always do not bid if you see CL on the current high bid, then that is not good. OTOH, if I want to bid on X or Y, and it doesn't matter to me if I get X or Y, and X's high bid is CL, then I'll probably bid on Y. The Devil Site still gets its money - more, in fact - and I'm pretty sure that they know that. Otherwise, they wouldn't list ID's, never mind allowing comments.

If you bid as you do with a max auto-bid that you stick to, then yeah, it won't make a huge difference. I always put in an auto-bid as well, but I rarely put in my max right away - I just want that icon showing to affect other bidder's behaviour (CL or not) ,

I also wouldn't put CL or an identifier on all the time, or always use CL. One could just use your username if it is sufficiently distinctive or something a little less consistent between users, e.g., one person could put "Go Gators" (whatever they are  ), and someone else could put "Cigar Live Rules!" etc.

I also don't think putting CL is going to do much where there are a large number of lots, like the specials, so I wouldn't bother there. For example, there were 200 lots of the Gran Habano fuma's, and CL members picked up maybe 10 lots in total. In fact, one could argue that (my) posting of that auction here raised the average selling price.

Anyhow, all of the above are MHO. As long as everyone does their own thing, then there is no issue as far as I'm concerned. On other auction sites, especially for specialized stuff, you figure out pretty quickly who the regulars are, just like one does in auctions in person. If you go to the local estate auctions with your friend, then you're not going to bid against him/her. Unless we want to raise the selling price and do bid against each other to raise the price a third party pays, this is not collusion. This is no different, as someone else can always out-bid us.


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

ksnake said:


> Word from the not so wise. Dont get a humidor that will store more than you need. The devil site will make you want/need to fill it!


Tell me about it.


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

CBid..you bros are right on. It's more addictive than.........


----------



## Pendaboot (Jan 2, 2008)

One thing about the Devil Site is the way overzealous exuberance causes people to overbid - and overpay - on cigars. One case in point:

Lot number 541947. This is a little box of five little cigars. Nice cigars, in a nice little box, but they are 4.3 X 36 Macanudos. At the beginning of bidding they had a buy now price of $9.50. I bid $7.00. A bundle of 25 are available on CI for $49.95, which is $2 per stick. You can still get them for that, but I passed when the bidding went to $10 for 5. I decided that I didn't want them at any price anyway. But others got enthused, and the bidding continued.

At the closing, even though 10 lots were available (which usually keeps final price down) most winning bidders paid $16! That's more than $3 for each stick! In fact, the price was so high that CBid even allowed 12 boxes to be sold.

Having a problem staying away in the first place is one thing. But paying 60% more than that same item is available for _*on their own site*_ is ridiculous. One has to do a little due diligence before bidding an item up to higher than what it is worth. There are an awful lot of great little smokes available for a buck. Even if you buy the blurb of "1997 is the greatest year for tobacco ever blah blah blah" these are available for two bucks. Paying three bucks and change is a bit much. Getting carried away is just bad auction practice. That is another problem, layered upon the first one. My advice: take a minute and check prices before bidding more than you first thought something was worth.


----------



## adamsdb (Aug 24, 2007)

Was notified yesterday that I won a Camacho 1962 Mega Sampler for $39.99. Oooppss, I really put the bid in because I never thought I would win. Oh well, looks like I have 20 more friends to add to the coolidor.


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

adamsdb said:


> Was notified yesterday that I won a Camacho 1962 Mega Sampler for $39.99. Oooppss, I really put the bid in because I never thought I would win. Oh well, looks like I have 20 more friends to add to the coolidor.


That makes two of us. OK... Im just about out of room again.


----------



## Pendaboot (Jan 2, 2008)

mitro said:


> That makes two of us. OK... Im just about out of room again.


Me too. That makes three of us - at least.


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

I placed a bid on a fiver of Vigilante by Rocky Patel. Tasty smoke. :brick: 

"Just when I thought I was out... they pull me back in"


----------



## ylo2na (Dec 11, 2007)

Have you guys ever thought of this....in Las Vegas when playing poker against all types of individuals at a table, the Casino often puts a "shill" into the game just to get it going and encourage people to bet. Could there be a "shill" on the Devil Site who just might bid up some of their offerings??? Not being of a suspicious mind, nor charging anyone with any kind of impropriety....crazy thoughts often come to mind when you see a bid 
!move up ever so slightly just ahead of your bid....
For example...I was bidding on Rocky Patel Edge lites and they go for about $160 to 200 if you shop around. Well, the bid was at $55 so I bid 70 hoping to scare the person away. It immediately went to $75....and I rebid 90 still hoping to cause a panic in this person because I was willing to go to $140 to buy them. The next thing I know it is at $142, so I stopped. The bid didnt close for several days and stayed at $142....so, at the last moment, I bid $148 and I still lost it, so I gave up! (now the bid amounts were not exactly as quoted but fairly close) I guess my question is....who was I bidding against? Did he have the same knowledge I did about price? And, where were the other bidders for this "stick" because it is a very popular and expensive smoke to be had at this price! These are just some random thoughts...maybe you have some??????


----------



## ylo2na (Dec 11, 2007)

Have you guys ever thought of this....in Las Vegas when playing poker against all types of individuals at a table, the Casino often puts a "shill" into the game just to get it going and encourage people to bet. Could there be a "shill" on the Devil Site who just might bid up some of their offerings??? Not being of a suspicious mind, nor charging anyone with any kind of impropriety....crazy thoughts often come to mind when you see a bid 
move up ever so slightly just ahead of your bid....
For example...I was bidding on Rocky Patel Edge lites and they go for about $160 to 200 if you shop around. Well, the bid was at $55 so I bid 70 hoping to scare the person away. It immediately went to $75....and I rebid 90 still hoping to cause a panic in this person because I was willing to go to $140 to buy them. The next thing I know it is at $142, so I stopped. The bid didnt close for several days and stayed at $142....so, at the last moment, I bid $148 and I still lost it, so I gave up! (now the bid amounts were not exactly as quoted but fairly close) I guess my question is....who was I bidding against? Did he have the same knowledge I did about price? And, where were the other bidders for this "stick" because it is a very popular and expensive smoke to be had at this price! These are just some random thoughts...maybe you have some??????


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

ylo2na said:


> Have you guys ever thought of this....in Las Vegas when playing poker against all types of individuals at a table, the Casino often puts a "shill" into the game just to get it going and encourage people to bet. Could there be a "shill" on the Devil Site who just might bid up some of their offerings??? Not being of a suspicious mind, nor charging anyone with any kind of impropriety....crazy thoughts often come to mind when you see a bid
> move up ever so slightly just ahead of your bid....
> For example...I was bidding on Rocky Patel Edge lites and they go for about $160 to 200 if you shop around. Well, the bid was at $55 so I bid 70 hoping to scare the person away. It immediately went to $75....and I rebid 90 still hoping to cause a panic in this person because I was willing to go to $140 to buy them. The next thing I know it is at $142, so I stopped. The bid didnt close for several days and stayed at $142....so, at the last moment, I bid $148 and I still lost it, so I gave up! (now the bid amounts were not exactly as quoted but fairly close) I guess my question is....who was I bidding against? Did he have the same knowledge I did about price? And, where were the other bidders for this "stick" because it is a very popular and expensive smoke to be had at this price! These are just some random thoughts...maybe you have some??????


How many were you bidding on? That sounds very high.


----------



## ylo2na (Dec 11, 2007)

It was a box of 50 or 60 cigars which would have amounted to $3.00 per stick if I bid $150, which is an excellent price for this smoke....again, I am not accusing anyone of anything on the DEVIL site about impropriety at all. It just struck me terribly funny about this particular bid. But, I must admit, I have had others like that, too! What piqued my interest is what Squid had to say about people bidding up and these thoughts came to mind! Again, love Cigarbid and no accusations here at all...just some thoughts about what happened to me...
ylo2na


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

That was a pretty big problem on Ebay. They have a no shilling policy but really how do you prove it.


----------



## ylo2na (Dec 11, 2007)

I havent a clue....all you would hope for anywhere is honest and generous behavior from individuals. Sometimes it doesnt happen as we have witnessed here on this site when people arent accountable for what they have agreed to do! For me, Brian, I am too old for this sort of caca de toro and try to look on the bright side. However, past experiences do sometimes make me wonder about things! 
Best,
ylo2na


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

my humi is full. done with the devil site for awhile.


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

ylo2na said:


> I havent a clue....all you would hope for anywhere is honest and generous behavior from individuals. Sometimes it doesnt happen as we have witnessed here on this site when people arent accountable for what they have agreed to do! For me, Brian, I am too old for this sort of caca de toro and try to look on the bright side. However, past experiences do sometimes make me wonder about things!
> Best,
> ylo2na


This is probably a stupid question, but were you bidding and the other guy had an auto-bid going?


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

adamsdb said:


> Was notified yesterday that I won a Camacho 1962 Mega Sampler for $39.99. Oooppss, I really put the bid in because I never thought I would win. Oh well, looks like I have 20 more friends to add to the coolidor.


I know the feeling. I put in 7 bids this weekend hoping to maybe win a couple - so far I've won 5 of 6!:brick:


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

Well guys I did it. I just couldn't stay away. I popped my Cbid cherry.

Picked up 5 HDM dark sumatra media noches and 10 5 vegas series A atomic

I get a feeling this is only the beginning


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

boxer757 said:


> Well guys I did it. I just couldn't stay away. I popped my Cbid cherry.
> 
> Picked up 5 HDM dark sumatra media noches and 10 5 vegas series A atomic
> 
> I get a feeling this is only the beginning


:huh_oh: Let the games begin. Better request a higher credit limit on the 'ole VISA card now!


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

JohnRider said:


> :huh_oh: Let the games begin. Better request a higher credit limit on the 'ole VISA card now!


I was considering selling a kidney on the black market. I don't drink much, I figure one will do me until the scientists figure out how to produce them from scratch...:errrr:


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

adamsdb said:


> Was notified yesterday that I won a Camacho 1962 Mega Sampler for $39.99. Oooppss, I really put the bid in because I never thought I would win. Oh well, looks like I have 20 more friends to add to the coolidor.


I've enjoyed the Camacho 1962s I've had. They aren't exceptional, but they are certainly worth the $2 IMHO. And with the sampler you'll get a bunch of interesting sizes.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

boxer757 said:


> I was considering selling a kidney on the black market. I don't drink much, I figure one will do me until the scientists figure out how to produce them from scratch...:errrr:


Oh well, sure, but I hear you can sell your organs right there on Cigar Bid now. Cuts out the middleman!


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Damn this site! I just bought a box of RyJ Viejo Belicosos (20) for $82. It started for me at $67 too. I really need to know when to let things go. Though all in all I still saved around $20 or so. Someone console me. haha


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

triplezero24 said:


> Damn this site! I just bought a box of RyJ Viejo Belicosos (20) for $82. It started for me at $67 too. I really need to know when to let things go. Though all in all I still saved around $20 or so. Someone console me. haha


You saved $20 plus gas. Feel better?


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

JohnRider said:


> Oh well, sure, but I hear you can sell your organs right there on Cigar Bid now. Cuts out the middleman!


Well what do you know? They think of everything these days!

I was going to Ebay one, but I don't think paypal allows tobacco or organ transactions. Go figure...


----------



## ylo2na (Dec 11, 2007)

BrianEE93 said:


> This is probably a stupid question, but were you bidding and the other guy had an auto-bid going?


It started out with an automatic bid, but I surpassed his and he rebid and surpassed me. Then, it was I bid and he would bid one right after the other as I recall! Then it settled at around $142 and I stopped. But, it did begin with the auto bid feature! Whatever the case, I wasnt willing to go beyond $150 and said the @#@%&(@*# with it!
Ylo2na


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

JohnRider said:


> You saved $20 plus gas. Feel better?


Much. Thank you!


----------



## Smokincrazy (Nov 24, 2007)

I've spent $125 a week the past two weeks. I needed to fill my new 150ct humi  (that's what I told myself even though I had to buy another humi already)


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Here's what I picked up this week:

Title: Punch Gran Puro Pico Bonita - 5 Pack
Qty: 1
Price: $13.00

Title: Gran Habano Corojo Blend #5 Gran Robusto - 5 Pack
Qty: 1
Price: $13.00 

Title: Gurkha Connecticut Reserve Robusto #4 - 5 Pack
Qty: 1
Price: $11.00 

Title: Indian Tabac Cameroon Legend Robusto Grande - 5 Pack
Qty: 1
Price: $11.00 

Title: RP Vintage Seconds 1990 Torpedo - 5 Pack 
Qty: 1
Price: $11.00 

Title: Perdomo Fresh-Rolled Robusto - 5-Pack
Qty: 1
Price: $11.00 

Sub-total: $70.00
Shipping: $6.45 

Total Charges: $76.45

30 sticks for $76.45 not a bad deal.


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

CAO L'Anniversaire Robusto Cameroon - 5-Pack 1 of 1 at $17 :dribble::dribble:

5 Vegas Miami Petite Corona - 5-Pack 1 of 1 at $15.00 :dribble:


Cheap week!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

Title: La Aurora Preferidos 1903 Ltd Reserve #2 -
Ruby Maduro Tubo (Single)
Qty: 1
Price: $13.00
Lot #: 542042

Title: Don Pepin Garcia Invictos (robusto)
Qty: 5
Price: $23.00
Lot #: 539903

Title: CAO Mx2 Robusto
Qty: 5
Price: $19.00
Lot #: 539879

this weeks haul yummy


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Got me good this week!
Title: Gurkha Fuerte XO
Qty: 2
Price: $19.00
Lot #: 540233

Title: Torano Casa Torano Toro
Qty: 1
Price: $15.00
Lot #: 540088

Title: La Gloria Cubana Torpedo No. 1 Maduro
Qty: 1
Price: $23.00
Lot #: 540282

Title: Gurkha Triple Ligero (Toro) (10)
Qty: 1
Price: $27.00
Lot #: 541700

Title: Gurkha Grand Age Perfecto (10)
Qty: 1
Price: $28.00
Lot #: 541914

Title: Oliva Serie V Hat
Qty: 1
Price: $19.00
Lot #: 541591

Total Charges: $161.90


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

mhlatke said:


> Got me good this week!
> Title: Gurkha Fuerte XO
> Qty: 2
> Price: $19.00
> ...


 nice mike let me know about the gurka doub lig


----------



## maduromojo-cl (Dec 15, 2007)

Forget about the Devil Site. Someone needs to assassinate Joe and his :angry: Daily Deal. I'm 3 for 3 over the last 3 days. :brick:


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

maduromojo said:


> Forgot about the Devil Site. Someone needs to assassinate Joe and his :angry: Daily Deal. I'm 3 for 3 over the last 3 days. :brick:


I know the feeling - I have to force myself not to look every day!:huh_oh:


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

I was just looking for a V hat!

Title: Oliva Serie 'O' Robusto
Qty: 1
Price: $15.00
Lot #: 540009
Auction Closed: 2008-02-24 20:01:00.0 

Title: Padilla Hybrid Robusto
Qty: 1
Price: $9.00
Lot #: 540019
Auction Closed: 2008-02-24 20:31:00.0 

Title: Oliva Serie V Hat
Qty: 1
Price: $19.00
Lot #: 541591
Auction Closed: 2008-02-24 23:02:00.0 

Title: Ozone Auto Air Purifier
Qty: 1
Price: $19.00
Lot #: 539783
Auction Closed: 2008-02-21 22:53:00.0 

Title: Smoke Eater Candle - Single Candle
Qty: 1
Price: $7.00
Lot #: 539795
Auction Closed: 2008-02-21 23:14:00.0 

Title: El Mejor Whole-Bean Espresso - 1lb Bag
Qty: 1
Price: $7.00
Lot #: 541563
Auction Closed: 2008-02-24 22:01:00.0 

Title: Perdomo Thundra Table-Top Torch Lighter by Vector
Qty: 1
Price: $25.00
Lot #: 541594
Auction Closed: 2008-02-24 23:08:00.0 

Title: Xikar 'XK' Cap
Qty: 1
Price: $7.00
Lot #: 541609
Auction Closed: 2008-02-24 23:40:00.0 

Title: Gran Habano 6-Cigar Taster Pack
Qty: 1
Price: $16.00
Lot #: 541472
Auction Closed: 2008-02-23 22:30:00.0 

Title: Blue Label Flight Sampler - 8 Cigars
Qty: 1
Price: $16.00
Lot #: 541447
Auction Closed: 2008-02-23 21:35:00.0 

Sub-total: $140.00
Shipping: $16.45 
PA Tax (6%): $0.00
Total Charges: $156.45


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

I just placed my first bid in months on a private auction...I thought I was safe, but the sucked me back in...


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

Shoot, I don't have my invoice handy, but I got:

Box of 5 Vegas Miami Robusto for $49 (I think thats a damned good price)
Camacho 1962 sampler for $39

Thats actually the most I"ve spent on cbid for a while. Too many non-cbid purchases.


----------



## ylo2na (Dec 11, 2007)

A layman's somewhat-serious view of the Devil Site....I wrote in another post about comparing the Devil Site bidding to the one-armed bandits in any Casino across the country stating that both are highly addicting. The only difference being is that you actually get something for your money on the Devil Site, the cigar!

How do you know if you have a problem bidding on the Devil Site? Here are several tip-off's...
1. Your humidor has 10,000 cigars and you are still bidding
2. Your credit card is maxed out and you are still bidding
3. You rationalize about doing without basics and plan on giving up things
4. You wait patiently for the UPS, DHL, FED-Ex delivery guys each day and are on
a first-name basis with each of them. And, they know your wife, too!
5. You beat your wife home to intercept your newly won stash
6. You are embarrassed when your wife asks about your cigar purchases
7. You are buying the newest Manny Gorgonio's Maduros at $10 for a mazo of 75.
8. You find yourself putting CigarBid on your desktop to get to it quicker.
9. You are bidding on the same cigar that you won 10 boxes of two days ago
10. You are checking all of your financial accounts to see where you can get more $$$$.
11. You have spent next month's and next month's and next month's savings.
12. You cant remember bidding on that cigar, but gladly take it because you won!

I suffer from all of the above....well, maybe not all of them, but, most! 
Are there any B/SotLeaf out there who can identify with any of the above? And, can you add anything new! 
I think the more we talk/write about this, we just might begin to curtail our "bidding cravings". And, then again, maybe not!!!
Best,
Ylo2na


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

ylo2na said:


> A layman's somewhat-serious view of the Devil Site....I wrote in another post about comparing the Devil Site bidding to the one-armed bandits in any Casino across the country stating that both are highly addicting. The only difference being is that you actually get something for your money on the Devil Site, the cigar!
> 
> How do you know if you have a problem bidding on the Devil Site? Here are several tip-off's...
> 1. Your humidor has 10,000 cigars and you are still bidding
> ...


That is some good stuff Chuck! I am guilty of about half of those.

How about bidding on another Lot because you will save on shipping?


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

ylo2na said:


> 7. You are buying the newest Manny Gorgonio's Maduros at $10 for a mazo of 75.


Have you _tried _those Manny Gorgonio's Maduros? It is the best $10 you will ever spend on a gross of sticks!

:huh: :errrr: :baffled:


----------



## ylo2na (Dec 11, 2007)

BrianEE93 said:


> That is some good stuff Chuck! I am guilty of about half of those.
> 
> How about bidding on another Lot because you will save on shipping?


I cant tell you how many times I have done that. I just did that to win an Xicar lighter because my bid didnt total $125, so I bought some Cremora cream puffs for $20....go figure!
Best,
Chuck/ylo2na


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Gah... I picked up 2 5 packs of Vigilante by Rocky Patel. Only 22 bucks with shipping but still. I've opened up a can of worms.


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

Im curious about those Vigilante's


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

BeerAdvocate said:


> Im curious about those Vigilante's


Me too! I didn't realize the Devil Site had them. Here we go again!:biggrin:


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

ylo2na said:


> A layman's somewhat-serious view of the Devil Site....I wrote in another post about comparing the Devil Site bidding to the one-armed bandits in any Casino across the country stating that both are highly addicting. The only difference being is that you actually get something for your money on the Devil Site, the cigar!
> 
> How do you know if you have a problem bidding on the Devil Site? Here are several tip-off's...
> 1. Your humidor has 10,000 cigars and you are still bidding
> ...


Very funny Chuck!:lol:

I would say that maybe 4-5 out of 12 apply to me at any given time - I have room to grow!!:biggrin:


----------



## mikedaddy (Oct 19, 2007)

5-Pack of Gurkha Napalese Warriors - $15
5-Pack of Graycliff Professionale Blue label - $29!

Need to block the site from myself!


----------



## Pendaboot (Jan 2, 2008)

ylo2na said:


> A layman's somewhat-serious view of the Devil Site....I wrote in another post about comparing the Devil Site bidding to the one-armed bandits in any Casino across the country stating that both are highly addicting. The only difference being is that you actually get something for your money on the Devil Site, the cigar!
> 
> How do you know if you have a problem bidding on the Devil Site? Here are several tip-off's...
> 1. Your humidor has 10,000 cigars and you are still bidding
> ...


They are not ALL true for me. For one thing, I only have half the number of cigars you do. Maybe a little more. Another thing is my cash management account shifts the money around between accounts for me, so I never run out of cash or credit limit. Really too bad now that I think about it.

One you forgot is the need to bid on humidors all the time. Even though I keep my smoking room at 65%rh, I still keep all my cigars in humis, and I need new ones all the time. The devil site is pretty good for those as well.

The biggest problem I have is, I don't think I have a problem!


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

I feel like I am in constant need of more... its weird.


----------



## maduromojo-cl (Dec 15, 2007)

ylo2na said:


> A layman's somewhat-serious view of the Devil Site....I wrote in another post about comparing the Devil Site bidding to the one-armed bandits in any Casino across the country stating that both are highly addicting. The only difference being is that you actually get something for your money on the Devil Site, the cigar!
> 
> How do you know if you have a problem bidding on the Devil Site? Here are several tip-off's...
> 1. Your humidor has 10,000 cigars and you are still bidding
> ...


13. Even though you are waaaaay behind on smoking what's in your humidor, you seek out sampler packs or sticks you've never tried before or some of the latest boutique smokes.
14. You justify bidding by comparing prices to that of cigarcyclopedia.com/comparison_shopper and think "Well if I can get it for this much..."
15. You say I'm now only going to buy highly rated cigars which means cigars rated 90 or above. Or 89 because that's only 1 point less. Okay maybe 85 or above because that's probably still a good smoke...


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

BeerAdvocate said:


> Im curious about those Vigilante's


Very tasty actually. I've only had one ever but I liked it a lot. I'll get a review up sooner or later.


----------



## Pendaboot (Jan 2, 2008)

triplezero24 said:


> I feel like I am in constant need of more... its weird.


In a way, we _*are*_ in constant need of more. Consider that at the least taxes on tobacco and cigars will only go up and up, plus laws like Schip might pass, and triple the price of cigars at a stroke. Add to that the possibility that mail order, or even ANY purchase of cigars might become illegal...

Under those circumstances it is perfectly reasonable to hoard cigars. That's why, with all the cigars I have, when I hear that some members here have twice as many, why, I just get out my trusty computer and make forty bids on the devil site once again.

Another week, and I am IN IT, so I can WIN IT!


----------



## maduromojo-cl (Dec 15, 2007)

Hmmmm so what level of denial or ring of hell am I at? I've been asked to move my cigars off the kitchen table. (Trust me she's a saint and it looks more like a cigar store than a table). I'm noticing more zip-loc baggies holding boxes of cigars, as well as bundles, along with some type of humidification device. And the number is climbing. Oh yeah, there are more on the way. Hi, my name is John and I'm a :angry:


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

How about bidding on an item you absolutely Don't want But the highest bidder is the bastard who beat you out of your last item and you want Revenge










Call it an asswhoopin bid


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Pendaboot said:


> In a way, we _*are*_ in constant need of more. Consider that at the least taxes on tobacco and cigars will only go up and up, plus laws like Schip might pass, and triple the price of cigars at a stroke. Add to that the possibility that mail order, or even ANY purchase of cigars might become illegal...
> 
> Under those circumstances it is perfectly reasonable to hoard cigars. That's why, with all the cigars I have, when I hear that some members here have twice as many, why, I just get out my trusty computer and make forty bids on the devil site once again.
> 
> Another week, and I am IN IT, so I can WIN IT!


Those prospects about pricing are a bit disconcerting. :mumbles:


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

That's only a problem if he drops out before you do.


----------



## Network13 (Feb 29, 2008)

Man you guys turned me on to that site and I'm in trouble. That place should come with a disclaimer and PSA. 
Heres my first hit I took so far, but the week isn't over yet. 

Title: ACID c-notes (100)
Qty: 1
Price: $58.00
Lot #: 543769
Auction Closed: 2008-03-02 18:15:00.0 

Title: ACID Cold Infusion Tea (24)
Qty: 1
Price: $76.00
Lot #: 543764
Auction Closed: 2008-03-02 18:07:00.0 

Title: ACID SubCulture Humidor - 20 Capacity
Qty: 1
Price: $22.00
Lot #: 542800
Auction Closed: 2008-03-02 20:40:00.0 

Sub-total: $156.00
Shipping: $8.95
PA Tax (6%): $0.00
Total Charges: $164.95


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

I got my shipment today. Oh man they look tasty.


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

March 3 - 

Right now the bid is $28.00 for:

Enjoy this stunning opportunity to sample Tabacalera Perdomo's pride and joy, the ultra-high-end Perdomo ESV '91.

This extensively aged cigar utilizes a powerful blend of triple-fermented Nicaraguan-grown Cuban-seed binders and fillers from 1991. Combined with the finest, hand-selected Connecticut wrapper leaves available, these vintage tobaccos marry splendidly to create a luxuriously complex flavor that’s rich, full and eventful, yet smooth from start to finish. Enjoy an assortment of flavors ranging from rich, earthy tones, coffee-like nuances and a creamy hints of spice.

Each bid is for 10 Perdomo ESV '91 Connecticut Regentes, measuring 5" x 54 in size.


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

*More signs*



maduromojo said:


> 13. Even though you are waaaaay behind on smoking what's in your humidor, you seek out sampler packs or sticks you've never tried before or some of the latest boutique smokes.
> 14. You justify bidding by comparing prices to that of cigarcyclopedia.com/comparison_shopper and think "Well if I can get it for this much..."
> 15. You say I'm now only going to buy highly rated cigars which means cigars rated 90 or above. Or 89 because that's only 1 point less. Okay maybe 85 or above because that's probably still a good smoke...


16. I had to buy some cigars just to get the humidor freebie for the other cigars I bought


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm actually a little mad at cbid right now. I just got my shipment and I won a box of 5 Vegas Miami robustos and they sent me a bundle, no box. The auction said "box" in the description and shows it in the picture (a nice slide-lid jobber) but I just got the smokes. 

I guess its really isn't a big deal, I just am sort of in need of boxes. Getting a bundle make my storage situation worse.


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

mitro said:


> I'm actually a little mad at cbid right now. I just got my shipment and I won a box of 5 Vegas Miami robustos and they sent me a bundle, no box. The auction said "box" in the description and shows it in the picture (a nice slide-lid jobber) but I just got the smokes.
> 
> I guess its really isn't a big deal, I just am sort of in need of boxes. Getting a bundle make my storage situation worse.


Call customer service they may send you the box if you complain???


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

I got off cheap, I lost all other bids, but won:
CigarBid Invoice for: 03/06
Order Confirmation #: CB0711835

Title: Padilla Obsidian Belicoso - 20 Cigars
Qty: 1
Price: $39.99
Lot #: 543972
Auction Closed: 2008-03-04 23:50:00.0


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

Ehh... I had to have the Littos:

CigarBid Invoice for: 03/06
Order Confirmation #: CB0712286

Title: Litto Gomez Small Batch II
Qty: 1
Price: $81.00
Lot #: 544142
Auction Closed: 2008-03-04 23:15:00.0

Title: REO vs. Vibe Mega-Sampler - 20 Cigars
Qty: 1
Price: $37.00
Lot #: 544541
Auction Closed: 2008-03-05 23:01:00.0


----------



## Chuffy (May 9, 2007)

baboruger said:


> I got off cheap, I lost all other bids, but won:
> CigarBid Invoice for: 03/06
> Order Confirmation #: CB0711835
> 
> ...


I *always* get off cheap, on cbid, when I think about paying 22% tax in Chicago...

Title: Padilla Miami 8&11 Corona
Qty: 1
Price: $25.00
Lot #: 544176
Auction Closed: 2008-03-05 20:33:00.0

Title: Gurkha Fuerte Toro
Qty: 1
Price: $15.00
Lot #: 544087
Auction Closed: 2008-03-04 20:59:00.0

Title: REO by Rocky Patel Robusto
Qty: 1
Price: $9.00
Lot #: 544210
Auction Closed: 2008-03-05 21:55:00.0

Title: Gurkha Ltd. Expedition Series Toro
Qty: 1
Price: $13.00
Lot #: 544091
Auction Closed: 2008-03-04 21:08:00.0

Title: Rocky Patel Connecticut Toro
Qty: 1
Price: $11.00
Lot #: 544215
Auction Closed: 2008-03-05 22:10:00.0

Sub-total: $73.00
Shipping: $5.95
PA Tax (6%): $0.00
Total Charges: $78.95
Order Confirmation #: CB0712399


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm not proud of myself this week. I have fallen. But that's why I'm part of this particular support group. You guys/gals understand my weaknesses. My devilsite addiction. Again, I NEED HELP!!!!!
2 natural ltd drew estate pimp sticks 
17.00 x2
padilla obsidian belicoso 
39.99x2
5 vegas limitada 2007 bellicoso 25
67.00
gurkha grand envoy presidente
31.00 x2
Cao brazillia ipanema 20
73.00
rocky patel fusion churchill 20
58.00
gran habano VL pyramid box of 15
37.00
yello cello combo box of 8
25.00
cao flavors sampler
17.00
subtotal 452.98
shipping 14.95
Total $467.93 :sorry::sorry::sorry::sorry::sorry:


----------



## foolwithnohair (Jan 14, 2008)

Woo hoo! 10 days without buying anything on the Devil Site! Cold turkey, except that a couple days in, I was suffering heavy withdrawal, and had to go to a local B&M and grab $200 worth of aged Cubans ...


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

So is there a reason why there are never any tatuajes on Cbid?

Devil doesn't like tats?


I've been looking for some since I first got on and I never find any...


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

boxer757 said:


> So is there a reason why there are never any tatuajes on Cbid?
> 
> Devil doesn't like tats?
> 
> I've been looking for some since I first got on and I never find any...


Asked myself the same question.


----------



## Pendaboot (Jan 2, 2008)

boxer757 said:


> So is there a reason why there are never any tatuajes on Cbid?
> 
> Devil doesn't like tats?
> 
> I've been looking for some since I first got on and I never find any...


That's the beauty of the Devil Site. If you can't find what you want, you can always bid on what you don't want! There is always plenty of that!


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

zion698 said:


> Asked myself the same question.


I think it is beacuse they are great sellers on the CI and no need to push inventory through the Cbid site. Notice there are no Oliva V's and not many other hot sticks.


----------



## Smokincrazy (Nov 24, 2007)

Tats were on there awhile ago but I havent seen them lately. My Cbid addiction went from $125 to $75 this week. Getting better


----------



## maduromojo-cl (Dec 15, 2007)

I've seen Tats too but maybe it has to do with quantity available and/or the Devil Site's profit margin. If they are hot sellers in limited quality why sell at auction? Also, CI is out of stock on all their Tats which may be the reason no Tats were up for bid.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Not too bad this week - I went 3 for 5!

Title: La Aroma de Cuba Churchill
Qty: 1
Price: $13.00
Lot #: 544116

Title: Oliva 'O' Maduro Series Perfecto
Qty: 1
Price: $21.00
Lot #: 544160

Title: Gurkha Grand Envoy Toro
Qty: 1
Price: $15.00
Lot #: 544090

Total Charges: $53.95


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

howland1998 said:


> I'm not proud of myself this week. I have fallen. But that's why I'm part of this particular support group. You guys/gals understand my weaknesses. My devilsite addiction. Again, I NEED HELP!!!!!
> 2 natural ltd drew estate pimp sticks
> 17.00 x2
> padilla obsidian belicoso
> ...


That's not a fall - it's a total plummet! :lol:
(at least we know they will have a good home  )


----------



## ksnake (Jan 3, 2008)

What was I thinking? Oh wait, I know. I wanted those Oliva's. And shipping on anything after that is nil. So I might as well get a few other boxes, right? But my humi is full! Doh! 

Fonseca Habana Seleccion Seleccion #1 (20) $52.00
Oliva Serie 'O' Torpedo (20) $76.00
CAO Brazilia Gol! (20) $73.00
CAO Italia Tins (50) $46.00


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

baldheadracing said:


> Woo hoo! 10 days without buying anything on the Devil Site! Cold turkey, except that a couple days in, I was suffering heavy withdrawal, and had to go to a local B&M and grab $200 worth of aged Cubans ...


Thanks for throwing that in about the _aged Cubans_ ............... :lol:

I know the taxes are very high in Canada, so I am curious just what $200 worth aged Cubans comes to - 10 cigars?


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

cybervee said:


> I know the taxes are very high in Canada, so I am curious just what $200 worth aged Cubans comes to - 10 cigars?


 Hehehe... I'd guess more like a 5er.


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

cybervee said:


> Thanks for throwing that in about the _aged Cubans_ ............... :lol:
> 
> I know the taxes are very high in Canada, so I am curious just what $200 worth aged Cubans comes to - 10 cigars?


I would expect 7 or 8???????


----------



## foolwithnohair (Jan 14, 2008)

cybervee said:


> Thanks for throwing that in about the _aged Cubans_ ............... :lol:
> 
> I know the taxes are very high in Canada, so I am curious just what $200 worth aged Cubans comes to - 10 cigars?


You're welcome. :lol:
Actually, it is kind of a funny story. That particular B&M/corner convenience store was nailed for stocking fakes quite a few years ago, so the Canadian distributor won't sell to that B&M anymore. In addition, because of the laws here, stores can't put tobacco products "on-sale" - they have to be sold at the MSRP - so he's stuck at the MSRP's from a few years back. (A separate consumer law means that nothing can be sold at higher than MSRP, which drives Honda/Toyota dealers crazy ...) He also had a beetle problem at one point ...

Thus, all of his Cuban stock is quite a few years old, there isn't much of it, there is the odd beetle hole (he won't let you pick), what's there is plugged solid (because these are Cubans from the "bad construction" period), and anything in popular sizes or brands is long gone. However, I just finished reading Min Non Ree's book, so I had some idea what were the obscure Cuban brands, and the appropriate sizes and box types.

Okay, so maybe it wasn't a funny story, but I wanted to test my new "Henry's draw correction tools" from Heartfelt - and they do work awesome, but you have to be really, really, careful with Panatella's.

And yeah, about 10 cigars, but I could have got about 15 if I didn't get the Trinidads. These were all small cigars, though, in funky sizes, and some machine-made - Trinidad Reyes, Por Larranaga Montecarlo's, Bolivar Bonitas, etc.

But man, that Trinidad Reyes was just awesome! (after a lot of poking ) With so much age, they had no spice, no bite, little complexity or strength - it was like smoking honey mixed with chocolate-covered cherries.:dribble:

Great. Now I want to go back there. :huh_oh:


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

baldheadracing said:


> In addition, because of the laws here, stores can't put tobacco products "on-sale" - they have to be sold at the MSRP - so he's stuck at the MSRP's from a few years back. (A separate consumer law means that nothing can be sold at higher than MSRP, which drives Honda/Toyota dealers crazy ...)


They have to be sold at what the MSRP was when the stock was purchased? Wow. Between that fact and the high taxes it must be very expensive to be a cigar smoker in Canada.



baldheadracing said:


> But man, that Trinidad Reyes was just awesome! (after a lot of poking ) With so much age, they had no spice, no bite, little complexity or strength - it was like smoking honey mixed with chocolate-covered cherries.:dribble:


You may want to try the Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Corona Maduro's. I describe the taste like smoking a chocolate bar. They aren't quite a cuban (what is, besides a cuban) but they are very good.


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

Ahhh I get it now. I don't mind paying full price for the tats because they are that damn good, but it is always nice to get a deal so I was just wondering! I can understand why they wouldnt need to auction them off due to the popularity though...


----------



## ksnake (Jan 3, 2008)

Since Cbid is owned and run by CI, and since CI is out of stock, it would make sense that there are no auctions for them. No stock.


----------



## ksnake (Jan 3, 2008)

howland1998 said:


> padilla obsidian belicoso
> 39.99x2
> 5 vegas limitada 2007 bellicoso 25
> 67.00
> ...


Nice prices!


----------



## foolwithnohair (Jan 14, 2008)

cybervee said:


> They have to be sold at what the MSRP was when the stock was purchased? Wow. Between that fact and the high taxes it must be very expensive to be a cigar smoker in Canada.


It isn't that bad compared to cigarettes. You'll share our pain once the (US) federal tax on cigars gets changed.



> You may want to try the Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Corona Maduro's. I describe the taste like smoking a chocolate bar. They aren't quite a cuban (what is, besides a cuban) but they are very good.


Thanks for the tip! I'll put them on the list to pick up ...


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

*Powerful*

Just got a deal on the Tower of power for $400 --lists for 800 on other sites


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

LkyLindy said:


> Just got a deal on the Tower of power for $400 --lists for 800 on other sites


You bought it? Niiiiiiice!:wazzapp:


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Ok Matt--

Now I need everyone to send me smokes so I can fill it--LOL


----------



## ylo2na (Dec 11, 2007)

howland1998 said:


> I'm not proud of myself this week. I have fallen. But that's why I'm part of this particular support group. You guys/gals understand my weaknesses. My devilsite addiction. Again, I NEED HELP!!!!!
> 2 natural ltd drew estate pimp sticks
> 17.00 x2
> padilla obsidian belicoso
> ...


Nice job, but dont fret...wait until you get a bill like this or larger 4 or 5 days in a row...! Yep, have done it several times and the retirement safety cushion has been taking a big hit since I have discovered the Devil Site! Now that is when you will be needing therapy from the CL Devil Site group!!!!
Ylo2na


----------



## Pendaboot (Jan 2, 2008)

LkyLindy said:


> Just got a deal on the Tower of power for $400 --lists for 800 on other sites


I got the same thing from them too. Nice cabinet, except for the big hole in the ceiling, which they tell you is for a lamp, but they do not provide such a lamp. I keep a bunch of beads and a fan up there in "the attic."

Nice piece, except I have a few trays that I have not figured out a good use for yet. I am about to get another one to match, if I can't get my devil site problem under control. The second one will probably have all the trays from both cabinets in there, and use it mostly for singles, while I use the first one for boxes. Or something.

I thought when it arrived that all my storage problems were over, but that lasted about a week. I initially retired two coolers, but they are all back in service now, plus buying a new humidor or two since then.


----------



## ksnake (Jan 3, 2008)

I dont think this support site is helping anyone LOL


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

LkyLindy said:


> Just got a deal on the Tower of power for $400 --lists for 800 on other sites


Nice pick-up & great price! I've often dreamed about that very cabinet!:brick:


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

Moral support only. There is no associated 12-step program.


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

Now I know why ya'll call it the devil site. I went in there for one thing and came out with six. Here's the damage (all 5 packs):

RP Sun Grown Torpedo: $23.00
Montesino Toro Maduro: $11.00
5 Vegas 'A' Alpha (Toroish): $13.00
5 Vegas Miami Toro: $19.00
Gran Habano #3 Gran Robusto: $9.00
CAO Black Robusto: $21.00

What happened?!?!


----------



## foolwithnohair (Jan 14, 2008)

texasmatt said:


> Now I know why ya'll call it the devil site. I went in there for one thing and came out with six. Here's the damage (all 5 packs):
> 
> RP Sun Grown Torpedo: $23.00
> Montesino Toro Maduro: $11.00
> ...


You saved on shipping .


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

I just got my bundle of Padilla Obsidian Belicoso (20) today, and they do look pretty nice. I did not need 20 more cigars, but at 39.99 who could say no....


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

baboruger said:


> I just got my bundle of Padilla Obsidian Belicoso (20) today, and they do look pretty nice. I did not need 20 more cigars, but at 39.99 who could say no....


You may want to stay seated with those tehy can sneak up on ya... YumYUM...


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

baldheadracing said:


> You saved on shipping .


Haha I guess so. I would like to tell myself that this shipment will keep me over for awhile, but I know I'm going to buy more before I'm done with probably half of them.


----------



## ksnake (Jan 3, 2008)

boxer757 said:


> So is there a reason why there are never any tatuajes on Cbid?
> 
> Devil doesn't like tats?
> 
> I've been looking for some since I first got on and I never find any...


There are some on there now. But someone overbid LOL It's up to $220 now and CI has them for $175 Doh!

http://www.cigarbid.com/auction/lot.cfm?lotID=548437

Also looks like CI has some more in stock, so might be some more up for bid soon.


----------



## ylo2na (Dec 11, 2007)

regarding the Devil site and bids....they allow you to go beyond the MSRP because they think you "like the action" bidding against other people! JRCigars wont do this and they will tell you that you have overbid the MSRP, which I think is cool. I think that the Devil site should do the same thing....as for this dufus who is bidding $220 for the Tat's, either he hasnt a clue or....he hasnt a clue. No other explanation will suffice!
Best,
Ylo2na


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

ksnake said:


> There are some on there now. But someone overbid LOL It's up to $220 now and CI has them for $175 Doh!
> 
> http://www.cigarbid.com/auction/lot.cfm?lotID=548437
> 
> Also looks like CI has some more in stock, so might be some more up for bid soon.


:brick:


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

They got me again this week. So far this week, fivers of Pepin Garcia Delicias, 601 Serie Connecticut Robustos and Padilla Hybrid Robustos.


----------



## ylo2na (Dec 11, 2007)

Just thought I would post my addictive habit costs for the past few days. Too many cigars to list, but you will get the idea....

March 11, 2008
Sub-total: $194.00
Shipping: $10.45
PA Tax (6%): $0.00
Total Charges: $204.45

March 3, 2008
Sub-total: $551.98
Shipping: $27.95
PA Tax (6%): $0.00
Total Charges: $579.93

March 11, 2008
Sub-total: $158.99
Shipping: $10.50
PA Tax (6%): $0.00
Total Charges: $169.49


March 11, 2008
Sub-total: $99.98
Shipping: $6.50
PA Tax (6%): $0.00
Total Charges: $106.48

I am worried about me....!
Ylo2na


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi my name is Mike and I enjoy cigars

Cbid does not own my account, I mean my wife, I mean my life.....


----------



## Network13 (Feb 29, 2008)

Well its Thursday again, lets read em and weep. 

CigarBid Invoice for: 03/13
Order Confirmation #: CB0715656

Title: El Duque Gold Tubos - Cognac
Qty: 1
Price: $7.00
Lot #: 546506
Auction Closed: 2008-03-10 23:16:00.0

Title: Gurkha Platinum Tubos Churchill
Qty: 1
Price: $41.00
Lot #: 545743
Auction Closed: 2008-03-08 21:35:00.0

Title: RP Vintage Seconds 1990 Toro
Qty: 1
Price: $13.00
Lot #: 545877
Auction Closed: 2008-03-09 22:27:00.0

Title: Rocky Patel Fusion Torpedo
Qty: 1
Price: $15.00
Lot #: 546684
Auction Closed: 2008-03-12 22:12:00.0

Title: 5 Vegas Miami 8-Pack Sampler - 8 Cigars
Qty: 1
Price: $28.00
Lot #: 546740
Auction Closed: 2008-03-08 21:27:00.0

Title: ITC 'Split Decision'
Super-Sampler - 12 Cigars
Qty: 1
Price: $43.00
Lot #: 546928
Auction Closed: 2008-03-09 23:50:00.0

Title: CAO Flavours Sampler - Box of 6
Qty: 1
Price: $13.00
Lot #: 545404
Auction Closed: 2008-03-09 22:13:00.0


Sub-total: $160.00
Shipping: $9.00
PA Tax (6%): $0.00
Total Charges: $169.00

SHIPPED TO:
Robert Siegel


If this keeps up I'm gonna have to block the site myself.
8+ boring hrs a day on the computer is getting expensive.


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Really lite this week (spent too much in Norway)
Title: La Aurora 100 Años Robusto - 5-Pack
Qty: 1
Price: $41.00
Lot #: 547452
Auction Closed: 2008-03-10 22:50:00.0 

Title: 601 Serie Habano Robusto - 5-Pack
Qty: 1
Price: $19.00
Lot #: 545278
Auction Closed: 2008-03-08 22:08:00.0 

Title: Camacho SLR Humidor - 20 Capacity
Qty: 1
Price: $7.00
Lot #: 546837
Auction Closed: 2008-03-09 20:59:00.0 

Title: CAO Black Humidor - 20 Capacity
Qty: 1
Price: $10.00
Lot #: 546832
Auction Closed: 2008-03-09 20:48:00.0 

Sub-total: $77.00
Shipping: $8.95 
PA Tax (6%): $0.00
Total Charges: $85.95
Order Confirmation #: CB0715494


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

I can actually say I survived a week without the devil-site!
(but only because I have two store events this weekend!)


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

It is Confessional Thursday. Forgive me, Brother, for I have bid....and won!

:lol:


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

JohnRider said:


> It is Confessional Thursday. Forgive me, Brother, for I have bid....and won!
> 
> :lol:


Hilarious.


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

ylo2na said:


> Just thought I would post my addictive habit costs for the past few days. Too many cigars to list, but you will get the idea....
> 
> March 11, 2008
> Sub-total: $194.00
> ...


Yep, you're addicted.. Me, too.. I am trying to just snoop on CBid. Man, talk about temptation..


----------



## ylo2na (Dec 11, 2007)

I went nuts on Sunday and took a big hit, but am excited about lots of these Gurkhas, just love them! Now, need to take a cold shower, cool off, and put my feelings to bid asleep for a little while. Like a friend on here, Michael/Pendaboot says, "it is the action" and I heartily concur after Sunday's foray into the world of gambl....oooops, bidding! Here is the latest stash from the Devil site!!!!!
Title: El Rico Habano Corona Suprema
Qty: 3
Price: $13.00
Lot #: 547206
Auction Closed: 2008-03-14 23:57:00.0

Title: Flor del Todo Toro Maduro by Rolando Reyes, Sr. - 5-Pack
Qty: 1
Price: $5.00
Lot #: 547932
Auction Closed: 2008-03-14 22:30:00.0

Title: Oliveros Habana Cuba Premier Selection Robusto - 5-Pack
Qty: 1
Price: $5.00
Lot #: 547970
Auction Closed: 2008-03-14 23:08:00.0

Title: Gurkha Triple Ligero (Toro) (10)
Qty: 6
Price: $31.00
Lot #: 548651
Auction Closed: 2008-03-16 20:53:00.0

Title: Vieja Hacienda Robusto (25)
Qty: 3
Price: $16.00
Lot #: 548745
Auction Closed: 2008-03-16 23:55:00.0

Title: Gurkha Fuerte Toro - 12 Cigars
Qty: 1
Price: $31.00
Lot #: 548188
Auction Closed: 2008-03-16 22:36:00.0

Title: Gurkha Ltd. Expedition Series Torpedo (24)
Qty: 1
Price: $73.00
Lot #: 548648
Auction Closed: 2008-03-16 20:49:00.0

Title: Gurkha '8-Year Aged' Legend Churchill (10)
Qty: 2
Price: $31.00
Lot #: 548644
Auction Closed: 2008-03-16 20:42:00.0

Title: Havana Classico Pequenos (25)
Qty: 8
Price: $13.00
Lot #: 548652
Auction Closed: 2008-03-16 20:56:00.0

Title: Flor de Copan Petite Corona
Qty: 1
Price: $22.00
Lot #: 548635
Auction Closed: 2008-03-16 20:26:00.0

Title: Gurkha Special-Edition Black Puro Torpedo (12)
Qty: 2
Price: $34.00
Lot #: 548650
Auction Closed: 2008-03-16 20:52:00.0

Title: R.B. Fundadores Longfellow (20)
Qty: 3
Price: $22.00
Lot #: 548705
Auction Closed: 2008-03-16 22:34:00.0

Title: Colibri Tranzpack Lighter Case
Qty: 4
Price: $10.00
Lot #: 548857
Auction Closed: 2008-03-16 21:27:00.0

Title: El Mejor Emerald
Robusto - 20 Cigars
Qty: 1
Price: $29.99
Lot #: 546935
Auction Closed: 2008-03-15 23:40:00.0

Title: Gurkha Medium-Full Taster Pack - 20 Cigar Sampler
Qty: 1
Price: $61.00
Lot #: 548192
Auction Closed: 2008-03-16 22:40:00.0

Title: Rocky Patel Fumas - 25 Cigars
Qty: 4
Price: $28.00
Lot #: 546934
Auction Closed: 2008-03-16 23:50:00.0

Sub-total: $951.99
Shipping: $43.45

Total Charges: $995.44

ylo2na/Chuck


----------



## Pendaboot (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW!! Chuck, that's a lot of action!! Go man Go!!!


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Pendaboot said:


> WOW!! Chuck, that's a lot of action!! Go man Go!!!


Chuck - WE NEED TO GET BACK ON THE WAGON - I'VE FALLEN ALSO...


----------



## ylo2na (Dec 11, 2007)

Mike,
You are right about that, however, I have a bunch of stuff going for today and tomorrow on the Devil site. I keep hoping I receive a notice from CBID saying "your bid is too low". I have vowed to stay away from the action for awhile and wont revisit the site to rebid the items. I said that on late Saturday and early Sunday and fell right off the wagon without much hesitation from my mouse click. As of this moment, my head is on straight, am moving forward, and trying not to "cave-in" to the good deals. Just when I thought I might make this move, though, Cigar Bid is now offering me a mazo of Candela's for $25 to honor/celebrate St. Paddy's day. I wouldnt smoke a candela if you gave me one (well, if you gave it to me is another story), but to purchase, no way! Yet, I was almost swayed! The "action" started churning in my stomach and sent wave lengths of rationalizations to my brain as to "why" I needed a candela! Not good! Still holding out!
Best,
Ylo2na


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

i didnt do too bad this week

2 5er's of Sol Cubano Connecticut & 1 5er of Sol Cubano Maduro Torpedos. my wife is proud of me...


----------



## BagfullofPings (Jan 10, 2007)

My monthly cigar budget is $150. So far in March, I have spent $653 at the devil site, $50 at CFO, and another $50 at misc. B&M's. :brick:


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

You guys need help--
I'm calling the man now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

It's confession Thursday! Let's see who has the WORST (best?) invoice for the week!


----------



## ylo2na (Dec 11, 2007)

CigarBid Invoice for: 03/31
Order Confirmation #: CB0721480

Title: Gurkha Grand Envoy Toro
Qty: 2
Price: $11.00
Lot #: 553075
Auction Closed: 2008-03-29 21:05:00.0

Title: Astral Aged Ecuadorian Toro No. 2 - 5-Pack
Qty: 1
Price: $7.00
Lot #: 552951
Auction Closed: 2008-03-30 23:56:00.0

Title: Sol Cubano Maduro Robusto
Qty: 5
Price: $9.00
Lot #: 553238
Auction Closed: 2008-03-30 22:58:00.0

Title: Esteban Carrera Robusto Corojo - 5-Pack
Qty: 1
Price: $7.00
Lot #: 552847
Auction Closed: 2008-03-30 22:19:00.0

Title: Maxim's de Paris Omnibus
Qty: 1
Price: $11.00
Lot #: 553139
Auction Closed: 2008-03-29 23:12:00.0

Title: Maxim's de Paris Omnibus - 5-Pack
Qty: 2
Price: $13.00
Lot #: 552881
Auction Closed: 2008-03-30 22:53:00.0

Title: R.B. Fundadores Rothschild Maduro
Qty: 5
Price: $7.00
Lot #: 553215
Auction Closed: 2008-03-30 22:13:00.0

Title: Puros Indios 'Special-Aged' Piramides - Mazo of 6
Qty: 2
Price: $13.00
Lot #: 552912
Auction Closed: 2008-03-30 23:24:00.0

Title: Montecristo Platinum La Habana Belicoso #5 - 20 Cigars
Qty: 1
Price: $49.00
Lot #: 552764
Auction Closed: 2008-03-29 23:03:00.0

Title: Montecristo Platinum La Habana Belicoso #2 (20)
Qty: 2
Price: $49.00
Lot #: 553857
Auction Closed: 2008-03-30 21:44:00.0

Title: Gurkha Grand Envoy Toro (10)
Qty: 4
Price: $25.00
Lot #: 553825
Auction Closed: 2008-03-30 20:36:00.0

Title: Gurkha Ltd. Master Select Robusto #4 (10)
Qty: 5
Price: $28.00
Lot #: 553827
Auction Closed: 2008-03-30 20:40:00.0

Title: Esteban Carrera Robusto Maduro (20)
Qty: 3
Price: $28.00
Lot #: 553804
Auction Closed: 2008-03-30 19:58:00.0

Title: Esteban Carrera Petite Belicoso Corojo - Box of 20
Qty: 1
Price: $28.00
Lot #: 552845
Auction Closed: 2008-03-30 22:17:00.0

Title: Esteban Carrera Petite Belicoso Maduro - Box of 20
Qty: 1
Price: $31.00
Lot #: 552846
Auction Closed: 2008-03-30 22:18:00.0

Title: Esteban Carrera Toro Maduro (20)
Qty: 2
Price: $28.00
Lot #: 553805
Auction Closed: 2008-03-30 20:00:00.0

Title: Esteban Carrera Double Corona Corojo - Box of 20
Qty: 1
Price: $31.00
Lot #: 552844
Auction Closed: 2008-03-30 22:16:00.0

Title: Angel 100 O.T.C. - 25 Cigars
Qty: 1
Price: $55.00
Lot #: 552824
Auction Closed: 2008-03-29 23:58:00.0

Title: R.B. Fundadores Longfellow (20)
Qty: 1
Price: $10.00
Lot #: 553890
Auction Closed: 2008-03-30 22:54:00.0

Title: Legends Series by Don Pepin Garcia
12 Cigars
Qty: 5
Price: $26.99
Lot #: 552061
Auction Closed: 2008-03-29 23:40:00.0


Sub-total: $995.95
Shipping: $38.95
PA Tax (6%): $0.00
Total Charges: $1,034.90


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Dude, that is insane... you practically cleared everything out yourself. How are those CI legends series, I have not yet tried any.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

ylo2na said:


> CigarBid Invoice for: 03/31
> Order Confirmation #: CB0721480
> 
> ...
> ...


What the....are you starting a cigar store??

Go in peace, my son. All your bidding is forgiven.


----------



## ylo2na (Dec 11, 2007)

Have only tried one, and, honestly, dont remember what it was like. The rest that I have are aging because I think with the Legend Series many are sold and they might be needing a little rest before entering the fireworks.
Best,
Chuck
ylo2na


----------



## ylo2na (Dec 11, 2007)

John,
I wish I could say I was starting a cigar store, but, I am not! I like the action and the search for that great tasting, cheap smoke! And thanks for the absolution...I am going to need it!
Best,
Ylo2na
Chuck


----------



## seegarfan-cl (Sep 14, 2007)

Title: 5 Vegas Miami Toro
Qty: 1
Price: $17.00
Lot #: 552967
Auction Closed: 2008-03-28 20:56:00.0

Title: Don Lino Africa Duma
Qty: 1
Price: $11.00
Lot #: 553035
Auction Closed: 2008-03-28 23:12:00.0

Title: Graycliff Crystal Series
Pirate (torpedo) - 10 Cigars
Qty: 2
Price: $69.99
Lot #: 554560
Auction Closed: 2008-04-01 23:50:00.0

Title: Don Pepin Garcia Serie JJ
Belicoso - 10 Cigars
Qty: 6
Price: $52.00
Lot #: 549412
Auction Closed: 2008-03-27 23:50:00.0

Good week for me.......kept it under $500.00. I love the Pepin JJ Belis.

Mark


----------



## thisone326 (May 10, 2007)

devil site hit me for the first time....my first box as well...though its a pretty small shorty.

picked up a box of Aristoff Cigarilo's for $21 (shipping included in price) figured at that price it was worth it


----------



## seegarfan-cl (Sep 14, 2007)

thisone326 said:


> devil site hit me for the first time....my first box as well...though its a pretty small shorty.
> 
> picked up a box of Aristoff Cigarilo's for $21 (shipping included in price) figured at that price it was worth it


That's how it starts...........be careful she a mean mistress

Mark


----------



## adamsdb (Aug 24, 2007)

seegarfan said:


> That's how it starts...........be careful she a mean mistress
> 
> Mark


Mistress my ass....She's the devil!!!!!!!!!! I have not visited the site in a few weeks. I was weak and she had a grasp on my soul for awhile. Finally, my wife slapped me around a little bit and showed me our bank statement. Plus, I have been saving up for the Nub. I also purchased a few Tat's and a bundle of Perdomo Fresco's so I have gotten my fix other places.

However, her sweet song keeps calling me like the Siren calls the boat captain's to the rocks.


----------



## adamsdb (Aug 24, 2007)

JohnRider said:


> What the....are you starting a cigar store??
> 
> Go in peace, my son. All your bidding is forgiven.


You should change your name to

Pope JohnRider of the Devil Site Redeemer's Church of America

How about that?


----------



## hayward_tenney (Mar 18, 2008)

Pendaboot said:


> That's the beauty of the Devil Site. If you can't find what you want, you can always bid on what you don't want! There is always plenty of that!


:lol::lol::lol::lol:



nativetexan_1 said:


> Moral support only. There is no associated 12-step program.


Rather it would seem that this forum is little more than the 13th step!


----------



## seegarfan-cl (Sep 14, 2007)

adamsdb said:


> Mistress my ass....She's the devil!!!!!!!!!! I have not visited the site in a few weeks. I was weak and she had a grasp on my soul for awhile. Finally, my wife slapped me around a little bit and showed me our bank statement. Plus, I have been saving up for the Nub. I also purchased a few Tat's and a bundle of Perdomo Fresco's so I have gotten my fix other places.
> 
> However, her sweet song keeps calling me like the Siren calls the boat captain's to the rocks.


Well put.......resist for as long as you can......you know how it starts, you tell yourself "I will just bring it up and take a look a the five packs......nothing more - just looking.....then it's "Oh man, they got (fill in the blank) I have been wanting to try them forever in the maduro.....what's one little fiver gonna hurt.......but sure is a waste, might as well get a deal on shipping, I'll go ahead and add.......

at this point, it's all over but the crying.

Mark


----------



## Network13 (Feb 29, 2008)

seegarfan said:


> Well put.......resist for as long as you can......you know how it starts, you tell yourself "I will just bring it up and take a look a the five packs......nothing more - just looking.....then it's "Oh man, they got (fill in the blank) I have been wanting to try them forever in the maduro.....what's one little fiver gonna hurt.......but sure is a waste, might as well get a deal on shipping, I'll go ahead and add.......
> 
> at this point, it's all over but the crying.
> 
> Mark


Been there done that, bought the t-shirt..........................and the hat........and the 5 pack.........and the other 5 pack..........and the humidor.......and the.......:lol:


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Nothing this week - went 0 for 5!
Ya win some, ya lose some.


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

I AM WEAK!!! 

My 3 humidors are overflowing. I now have a huge tupador.

AND 20 MORE CIGARS EN ROUTE!!!


----------



## seegarfan-cl (Sep 14, 2007)

Network13 said:


> Been there done that, bought the t-shirt..........................and the hat........and the 5 pack.........and the other 5 pack..........and the humidor.......and the.......:lol:


:lol::lol::lol:

And that's the way it goes..........


----------



## seegarfan-cl (Sep 14, 2007)

Rah55 said:


> I AM WEAK!!!
> 
> My 3 humidors are overflowing. I now have a huge tupador.
> 
> AND 20 MORE CIGARS EN ROUTE!!!


And the She-Devil has another firmly in her clutches........You know you are in trouble when you continue to buy sticks and have no place to store them.:lol:

This behavior is vaguely familiar.

Mark


----------



## ylo2na (Dec 11, 2007)

Mark,
As you can attest to my bid winnings, I am totally hooked. I am so amazed at the rationale my mind can come up with to purchase cigars that I havent a clue as to what they will be like other than the writeup, the blender, and the factory, which are usually of top notch quality. So, if a reason has been used to buy more, trust me, I have used it to soothe that savage beast that resides within me to buy more. What a great concept and moneymaker. Reminds me of the passive coke machine that keeps collecting our $.05 cents, yes, I am old enough to have paid that amount (which is now a $1 or more a can) and dispenses the coke. Now, we need to invent that passive cigar machine and set them all over the country to satisfy the hungry needs for the "action" the Devil Site brings. Shit......! I just ordered 10 more boxes.
Best,
Ylo2na


----------



## seegarfan-cl (Sep 14, 2007)

ylo2na said:


> Mark,
> As you can attest to my bid winnings, I am totally hooked. I am so amazed at the rationale my mind can come up with to purchase cigars that I havent a clue as to what they will be like other than the writeup, the blender, and the factory, which are usually of top notch quality. So, if a reason has been used to buy more, trust me, I have used it to soothe that savage beast that resides within me to buy more. What a great concept and moneymaker. Reminds me of the passive coke machine that keeps collecting our $.05 cents, yes, I am old enough to have paid that amount (which is now a $1 or more a can) and dispenses the coke. Now, we need to invent that passive cigar machine and set them all over the country to satisfy the hungry needs for the "action" the Devil Site brings. Shit......! I just ordered 10 more boxes.
> Best,
> Ylo2na


Give 'em hell Chuck! :lol::lol::lol:

As long as you keep up this pace......it will help me if I ever get busted by the wife.......I'll say well look here at these pics of Chuck's humidor!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

Mark


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

JohnRider said:


> It is Confessional Thursday. Forgive me, Brother, for I have bid....and won!
> 
> :lol:


BEST QUOTE EVER!!!!!!!! LOL LOL !!!!!!!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

The key is you can not even log on!!!!!!!! Once you do, as seegarfan posted, it's all over but the crying!!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

*Lol*



seegarfan said:


> Title: 5 Vegas Miami Toro
> Qty: 1
> Price: $17.00
> Lot #: 552967
> ...


Mark--We must be bidding against each other  I got he graycliffs also


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Chuck--

Look yourself in the mirror and psychoanalyze your crazy addiction


----------



## Network13 (Feb 29, 2008)

You know.....we could work the site better if we all posted in the coments a sign that were a CL BOTL . That way people don't bid against each other or could even work together. Just an idea.


----------



## seegarfan-cl (Sep 14, 2007)

Network13 said:


> You know.....we could work the site better if we all posted in the coments a sign that were a CL BOTL . That way people don't bid against each other or could even work together. Just an idea.


Hey, it would be worth a try .......I'm in!

Mark


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Network13 said:


> You know.....we could work the site better if we all posted in the coments a sign that were a CL BOTL . That way people don't bid against each other or could even work together. Just an idea.


That's been suggested before. I always put CL in my comments, but I don't think it's going to prevent somebody else who wants the same item.


----------



## Tristan-cl (May 22, 2007)

Just as I was starting to clear some room in my humidor, I got suckered into buying enough to top it back off. The winter had me smoking a lot less than I like, on account of not having a place to smoke indoors. But here's this week's take for Tristan:

Gran Habano Corojo Blend #5 Gran Robusto - 2 of 2 at $11.00
Don Diego Babies - 2 of 2 at $5.00
Private Stock by Davidoff #14 - 1 of 1 at $11.00
Gran Habano Habano Blend #3 Gran Robusto - 1 of 1 at $11.00

Total Charges: $60.45

I have recently found that I really like the GH #3 and #5, as well as the 3 Siglos. I just wanted to try the Private Stock on a whim, and the babies are for the occasional bar visit when I don't have the balls to whip out a Serie O or G (like my friend does). Anyway, not too bad, so I'm going to abstain from asking forgiveness on this one.


----------



## seegarfan-cl (Sep 14, 2007)

boomerd35 said:


> That's been suggested before. I always put CL in my comments, but I don't think it's going to prevent somebody else who wants the same item.


That's true. But I will start doing it anyway......at least those of us here won't be cutting each other's throat.

Mark


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

just won La Aroura gold corojo:whoohoo:


----------



## Network13 (Feb 29, 2008)

seegarfan said:


> That's true. But I will start doing it anyway......at least those of us here won't be cutting each other's throat.
> 
> Mark


I'm thinkin' more along the lines that maybe the person bidding would be interested in maybe spliting the box or selling off a few 5er's. It would be cool to know who to PM and see if a deal can be struck. That would cut the initial OOP expenses right off the top.
Like say 3 of us all have our eye on a box, It would be cool to combine our funds to split it and get our share rather that bid against each other and only one person get a box full that they could have gotten much cheaper had we worker together. And of course if the person rather not split there winnings, then just don't put "_CL USERNAME" in the comments field._


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

Today I won that awsome Xikar deal that included:

The Ultra-Premium Xikar Combo includes:
1 - Don Pepin Garcia Serie JJ Belicoso (5.75" x 52)
1 - Montecristo Media Noche Edmundo (5" x 55)
1 - Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve Corojo Torpedo (5" x 54)
1 - Xikar Xi2 Guillotine Cutter (Bloodstone)

All for $32.99. I already have a Xikar cutter but I can always use another. Ecspecially at that price WITH the smokes!


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

One Perdomo Hat
One 5er of RP OSG petite carona
One 5er of IT Super Fuerte corona maduro

Cheap week!


----------



## suckapuff (Mar 30, 2008)

Ok, I'm hooked and have no room for my last purchases. I need help!!!!!!

Title: Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet Fundadores
Qty: 1
Price: $9.00
Lot #: 556028
Auction Closed: 2008-04-09 22:43:00.0 

Title: Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet 'A'
Qty: 1
Price: $9.00
Lot #: 556027
Auction Closed: 2008-04-09 22:40:00.0 

Title: Camacho 1962 Robusto
Qty: 2
Price: $11.00
Lot #: 555808
Auction Closed: 2008-04-07 22:36:00.0 

Sub-total: $40.00
Shipping: $5.45 
PA Tax (6%): $0.00
Total Charges: $45.45


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

Ugh... I won that Xikar combo and I really didn't even want it. :lol:


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

It's confession Thursday! Let's see who has the WORST (best?) invoice for the week!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

5 La Aurora preferidos gold tube
5 perdormo lot 23


----------



## Ehlonya (Mar 5, 2008)

Here's my recent damage, been on cbid since january of '08, I have to stop, i need to stop ordering, "shaking horribly" no, no, no, mustn't order anything from that devil site.

itle: Xikar Enigma Lighter - Black
Qty: 1
Price: $25.00

Title: Rocky Patel 5-Star Sampler - 5 Cigars
Qty: 1
Price: $19.00

Title: Ultra-Premium Xikar Combo
3 Top-Notch Cigars + Xikar Cutter
Qty: 1
Price: $32.99


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Just relized I have bids in I forgot I made ealier this week someone please shut this site down AHHHHHHHHH oh well at lest I can enjoy the smokes.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

A light (but good) week for me:

Lot #559683 - 5 pack DPG Serie JJ Selectos Maduro - $31.00


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Got a great deal this week!!! Box of Oliva Special S Robusto for 88 bucks!!!!


----------



## ylo2na (Dec 11, 2007)

This week was just "so so" for me and I have no cigars I am bidding on right now! After several months of heavily being addicted to MR DEVIL HIMSELF, vis a vis, cigarbid, I am in a short-term state of panic....So, just to stave off the feelings of needing a "fix", I bid on some no-name brand, PANOREA, for four 5 pacs for a grand total of $20. I actually bid on five 5 pacs, but, some other addictive, no-name, personality stole one away from me. You got to know you are desperately hooked when you choose a cigar like this that has only one or two lines in the descriptive paragraph! Even those "devil helpers" who write the drivel to describe the puros were at a loss for words to describe them. HELLLLP!!!!
Best


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Confession Thursday. I picked up a few odds and ends....

Title: La Aurora 1495 Series Robusto
Qty: 1
Price: $17.00
Lot #: 559749
Auction Closed: 2008-04-19 21:56:00.0 

Title: Flor de Oliva Panatela (25)
Qty: 1
Price: $25.00
Lot #: 563757
Auction Closed: 2008-04-23 21:01:00.0 

Title: Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet Mega-Sampler - 20 Cigars
Qty: 1
Price: $31.00
Lot #: 561951
Auction Closed: 2008-04-23 23:36:00.0 

Sub-total: $73.00
Shipping: $7.00 
PA Tax (6%): $0.00
Total Charges: $80.00


----------



## Huskysibe (Apr 7, 2008)

CigarBid Invoice for: 04/14
Order Confirmation #: CB0727366

Title: Oliva Serie 'O' Robusto
Qty: 1
Price: $19.00
Lot #: 558186
Auction Closed: 2008-04-12 23:52:00.0

Title: Padron #2000 Maduro
Qty: 1
Price: $17.00
Lot #: 558205
Auction Closed: 2008-04-13 20:43:00.0

Title: Torano Exodus 1959 Toro
Qty: 1
Price: $19.00
Lot #: 558283
Auction Closed: 2008-04-13 23:36:00.0


Sub-total: $55.00
Shipping: $4.95
PA Tax (6%): $0.00
Total Charges: $59.95


----------



## aCIDhEAD (Mar 31, 2008)

Title: Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic 1973 (Figurado) (20):dribble:
Qty: 1
Price: $97.00
Lot #: 561562
Auction Closed: 2008-04-21 21:02:00.0 

Sub-total: $97.00
Shipping: $5.95 
PA Tax (6%): $0.00
Total Charges: $102.95


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

not too bad a week for me. picked up 2 5ers

Title: Sol Cubano Connecticut Toro
Qty: 2
Price: $9.00
Lot #: 560217
Auction Closed: 2008-04-23 22:42:00.0 

Sub-total: $18.00
Shipping: $4.45 
PA Tax (6%): $0.00
Total Charges: $22.45


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

Ok, the newbie got sucked in....
http://www.cigarbid.com/auction/lot.cfm?lotID= 563954

Not to mention the brand new humi and a Vegas 5 order that will be on my front step today! I need help man, BAD...what the he**, you live once. PARTY ON!!!


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

...oh yeah I forgot, bidding on some Habanitos. Damn, this is getting addictive...


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Got some good deals this week!

Title: La Aurora Preferidos Sapphire
Connecticut Blue Tubo (Single)
Qty: 1
Price: $9.00
Lot #: 561749
Auction Closed: 2008-04-18 23:41:00.0

Title: La Aurora Preferidos 1495 (Single)
Qty: 3
Price: $7.00
Lot #: 561748
Auction Closed: 2008-04-18 23:40:00.0

Title: 5 Vegas Classic Fifty Five Box-Press - 5-Pack
Qty: 1
Price: $9.00
Lot #: 560888
Auction Closed: 2008-04-18 23:49:00.0


----------



## threeten (Feb 17, 2008)

ylo2na said:


> ...So, just to stave off the feelings of needing a "fix", I bid on some no-name brand, PANOREA, for four 5 pacs for a grand total of $20. I actually bid on five 5 pacs, but, some other addictive, no-name, personality stole one away from me. You got to know you are desperately hooked when you choose a cigar like this that has only one or two lines in the descriptive paragraph! Even those "devil helpers" who write the drivel to describe the puros were at a loss for words to describe them. HELLLLP!!!!
> Best


heehee! No doubt they are premiums that were "lost" in a warehouse after the big cigar bust of the '90's.

The private auctions have been reeling me in lately.

Title: 5 Vegas Series 'A' Apocalypse - 20 Cigars
Qty: 1
Price: $39.99

and today:

Legends Series by Nestor Plasencia
15 Cigars
Starting Bid: $22.50
Dimensions: 5.75" x 54

I hope my wife will understand that I am actually SAVING money by bidding more.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

threeten said:


> I hope my wife will understand that I am actually SAVING money by bidding more.


:lol:


----------



## lala from lalaland (Apr 26, 2008)

Ok,
I'm new here but not at THE DEVIL SITE!
my first order for me and J.W. (laplhroiag) was

Rocky Patel Sweet Sixteen Super-Sampler - 16 Cigars 1 of 1 at $63.00 
Rocky Patel 'Past, Present, & Future' Mega-Sampler(20) 1 of 1 at $46.00 
Rocky Patel Connecticut Torpedo (20) 1 of 1 at $52.00
Nat Sherman Metropolitan Metropolitan (20) 1 of 1 at $61.00 (for me but i found i like the host selections better)
Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Toro(5) 1 of 1 at $17.00
Playboy by Don Diego Robusto(5) 1 of 1 at $19.00 (for me!)

but no I didn't stop there...second order
Colibri Tranzpack Lighter Case 2 of 2 at $10.00 (for our honeymoon in Maui!)

What??? still room in the humidor????????!Order 3

Romeo y Julieta Exhibition Belicoso #2 - Pocket Tin of 3 1 of 1 at $13.00 (for the wedding)
Romeo y Julieta Clemenceau Tubos (10) 1 of 1 at $40.00 (for the wedding!)
Playboy by Don Diego Robusto(5) 1 of 1 at $19.00 (for me!)
Gurkha '8-Year-Aged' Legend Box-Pressed Toro (12) 1 of 1 at $37.00 (J's drooling)

Nope not enough room (need another humi!) I need Help!!!!!!!

Xikar Eris Lighter - Black 1 of 1 at $31.00 *msrp $79
Wassergass 2-Finger Leather Cigar Holder - Black 1 of 1 at $7.00 (for me!)
Sterling 150 Display Humidor 1 of 1 at $76.00 *msrp $150 (I get J's old one)

Ok, now I think we have enough...lol.
Well, except for the special wedding cigars Dave is gonna hook us up with!


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

Padron 1964 Anniversary Series Corona (25) = $202 savings of $18

Padilla Signature 1932 Lancero (25) = $172 savings of $119

woo hoo!!


----------



## Txbob (Feb 2, 2008)

Ok all of you people are in trouble. Why? My wife said so that's why. 

I have been a good boy but yesterday I decided to test the waters and made my first bid on two lots. Have never used the site before yesterday. I get an email this morning saying I won both bids. 

Now, see what you have done? You are all complicent in getting another one BOTL in the doghouse.

I am sure these won't be the last winnings.
Lot: Oliva 'O' Maduro Series Perfecto (20)
Quantity: 1 at $64.00

Padilla 'Obsidian' (belicoso) (20)
Quantity: 1 at $43.00


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Txbob said:


> Ok all of you people are in trouble. Why? My wife said so that's why.
> 
> I have been a good boy but yesterday I decided to test the waters and made my first bid on two lots. Have never used the site before yesterday. I get an email this morning saying I won both bids.
> 
> ...


It's all over now. You are doomed just like the rest of us...


----------



## Network13 (Feb 29, 2008)

Forgive me, I have been taken over by the devil site and have become one of her minion's. Dont win the quicky aution on the NUBs they have today..




I hate myself :mumbles:


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

Alas, I thought I was cured from this site. Havent been there in 4 months. Now all this NUB talk has me looking there again. Don't tell my wife.


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

dangit, ya'll have got me hooked on this site
i just got a 5 Vegas 2 finger ashtray, a three finger leather case, a 5er of CAO Italias, and i am winning a Perlemans cyclopedia and a 5er of 5 Vegas Gold Robustos.
i am so pissed that i found this site!

update: won the cyclopedia and the 5er.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

It's confession Thursday! Let's see who has the WORST (best?) invoice for the week!


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

ive been away for a week with no internet connection, so i have a $0 invoice (good for my wallet, bad for my humidor).


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

0 invoice this week for me, I keep getting out bid on stuff, because I refuse to bid more than 75% of msrp....

I need that 300 count humi, the testerdors are PACKED


----------



## ByrneBrew (Jun 12, 2008)

Just spent real money on a 3 door Ice Box to convert. Desperately trying to stay away from the site, and any other for that matter, for a little while. Need to rough it and live out of the coolerdor for now.


----------



## maduromojo-cl (Dec 15, 2007)

ByrneBrew said:


> Just spent real money on a 3 door Ice Box to convert. Desperately trying to stay away from the site, and any other for that matter, for a little while. Need to rough it and live out of the coolerdor for now.


Wow I just bought a big 3 door ice box too! And, also trying to resist. Mine has gone through some antique restoration (not by me) but I need to pick someone's brain and maybe get some cedar trays/shelves. (mtmouse be prepared for a PM from me.) I paid $400 and it was a steal. A lot less money than most of the new large cabinet humis out there.


----------



## ByrneBrew (Jun 12, 2008)

maduromojo said:


> Wow I just bought a big 3 door ice box too! And, also trying to resist. Mine has gone through some antique restoration (not by me) but I need to pick someone's brain and maybe get some cedar trays/shelves. (mtmouse be prepared for a PM from me.) I paid $400 and it was a steal. A lot less money than most of the new large cabinet humis out there.


Not a bad price I've all ready been tearing up the PM to mtmouse. mtmouse rocks and I am extreamly greatful for his input. I just ordered the cedar andam on hole for the week it'll take to get it in. I'm thinking an oasis II with the extra fans for the humidifier. When it's done (should be in the nest 3 weeks) I'll show you mine if you show me yours.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Ok, first win in a long time...

Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic
1979 (robusto) - 10 Cigars 1 of 1 at $34.99

I guess winning 1 of 150 is not hard, I should have gotten 2...To good of a deal to pass up.


----------



## penguinva-cl (May 26, 2008)

*Didn't know what the "Devil Site" that I had heard mentioned was until couple minutes ago but I found it last week he! he! *
*Last week: 10 Gurkha Legend Churchill*
* 10 Gurkha Beast*
*This week: 10 Gurkha Triple Ligero Toro*
* 12 Gurkha Black Puro Churchill*
* 12 Gurkha Royal Brigade*

*I must resist! I must resist! Oh Hell, it's only money! :biggrin: Guess that's why y'all call it the "Devil Site"?*


----------



## ByrneBrew (Jun 12, 2008)

I am weak. Very Very Weak.

Title: Montecristo Media Noche Edmundo (Single)
Qty: 1
Price: $7.00
Lot #: 584189
Auction Closed: 2008-06-18 23:45:00.0

Title: Romeo y Julieta Reserve Maduro #5
Havana Pocket Tins - 12 Cigars
Qty: 1
Price: $32.49
Lot #: 582583
Auction Closed: 2008-06-18 23:50:00.0

Sub-total: $39.49
Shipping: $5.20 
PA Tax (6%): $0.00
Total Charges: $44.69


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

mine for the week


Title: Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Robusto Natural - 5-Pack
Qty: 1
Price: $7.00
Lot #: 582898
Auction Closed: 2008-06-18 22:40:00.0

Title: Romeo y Julieta Viejo Humidor - 20 Capacity
Qty: 1
Price: $13.00
Lot #: 580667
Auction Closed: 2008-06-13 23:31:00.0


Sub-total: $20.00
Shipping: $7.45
PA Tax (6%): $0.00
Total Charges: $27.45

the RyJ humidor is for my brother.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

here is me...first purchase in a while. $4 per stick including shipping, I'll take it.
Title: Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic
1979 (robusto) - 10 Cigars
Qty: 1
Price: $34.99
Lot #: 582226
Auction Closed: 2008-06-16 23:45:00.0

Sub-total: $34.99
Shipping: $4.95 
PA Tax (6%): $0.00
Total Charges: $39.94


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

The first step in ridding oneself of an addiction is admitting that there is indeed a problem. I have decided that the "Devil Site" is NOT the problem (at least not for me). I simply like looking at cigars and cigar ads and buying cigars. With more cigars than I can properly store now, I continue to peruse Thompson's, CI's, Mike's, Jr's, etc. mail ads, email ads, and websites, wanting to order more. I'm not addicted to CB, IT'S CIGARS in general.


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

I havent been lured to the Devil site for months but I finally got sucked in on some no frill smokes that I have been wanting to try before I commit to a box:

5 pack Rocky Patel 'OSG' Robusto
5 pack Perdomo Fresh-Rolled Toro 
5 pack Rocky Patel R4 Toro Corojo


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

I've been hitting both devil sites lately (cigarauction.com and c-bid) and came up with a handsome score this last week:

from devil site a: Oliva O petite perfecto box $52
from devil site b: La Aurora 1492 Cameroon Corona (2) boxes of 10 $100
1 300 count humidor (going to replace the 2 100 count testerdors...) $91


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

Please help me...I messed up really bad! Here goes:

Title: CAO The Sopranos Edition Boss (Single)
Qty: 2
Price: $15.00
Lot #: 584211

Title: CAO Italia Positano
Qty: 1
Price: $20.00
Lot #: 583582

Title: CAO Brazilia Gol!
Qty: 1
Price: $22.00
Lot #: 583571

Title: 5 Vegas Miami 8-Pack Sampler - 8 Cigars
Qty: 1
Price: $22.00
Lot #: 584291


Sub-total: $94.00
Shipping: $6.45
PA Tax (6%): $0.00
Total Charges: $100.45


----------



## suckapuff (Mar 30, 2008)

I don't think anyone here can help out. It is like going to a Leper colony looking for the cure.

We all have the sickness


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

I AM QUITTING AFTER ALL.. I am still getting the run around on a "old" win and having cigars shipped without much care in the world. I paid good money.. I would expect a little care in return.. I didn't happen, just a bunch of "blah, blah, blah.."

I ain't mad, no hate involved, but karma is a bit#h..

I've been pretty good getting some choice stuff.. Just buying from Mike @ LeafandAle.com..

I would rather deal with "quality" people (and help out their business) than giving to the "hole"..

Hope you guys fair well.. Don't let it get the best of ya (and your bank account)..


----------



## maduromojo-cl (Dec 15, 2007)

Toasted Coastie said:


> I've been hitting both devil sites lately (cigarauction.com and c-bid) and came up with a handsome score this last week:
> 
> from devil site a: Oliva O petite perfecto box $52
> from devil site b: La Aurora 1492 Cameroon Corona (2) boxes of 10 $100
> 1 300 count humidor (going to replace the 2 100 count testerdors...) $91


Oh damn I bought a box of those La Auroras too! So much for my resistance. :brick:


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Title: Perdomo ESV '91 Regente - 5-Pack
Qty: 1

Title: Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Mini-Belicoso
Qty: 1

- hey, I have to keep buying what I like because they have to sit for a few weeks (minimum) before I smoke them!

Title: Xikar Xi2 Cutter - Granite
Qty: 1

Can't wait to try out the Xikar today at lunch.


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

I'm hooked. I'm hooked. I'm like a fiend for nicotine!!!!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Amazing site for sure!! Hey guys, do ennyone knows if they ship International?? :support:


----------



## ronhoffman2-cl (Jun 8, 2008)

to support the devil site fans, I am running a $3-6 Cbid pass. For anyone who's interested, check out the topic and PM me.

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/t22718-quotwhat-i-won-on-cbidquot-36-cigar-pass.html


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Title: Fonseca Habana Selección Invictos - 5-Pack
Qty: 1
Price: $11

Title: Joya de Nicaragua Celebracion Consul
Qty: 1
Price: $13

Title: RP Vintage Seconds 1992 Torpedo
Qty: 1
Price: $15

Sub-total: $39.00
Shipping: $4.95 PA Tax (6%): $0.00
Total Charges: $43.95 

Being able to enjoy a cigar on the porch ...... Priceless.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Total Charges: $36.95

8 Pepin's...4.50 each including shipping for sticks that are $7 at the store, I'll take it...I won a five pack and then picked up some singles...


----------



## dcsmoke (Jul 10, 2008)

I had a really bad week. 

1 x CAO Criollo Pato - 5-Pack 
1 x Trinidad Churchill - 5-Pack 
3 x Montecristo Media Noche No. 3 (Single) 
1 x 5 Vegas Miami Petite Corona - 5-Pack 
2 x Graycliff Crystal Series Pirate Torpedo (Single) 
1 x Cohiba eXtra Vigoroso 652 (Single) 
1 x Edge by Rocky Patel Missile Corojo - 5-Pack 
1 x Indian Tabac Maduro Tomahawk - 5-Pack 

So glad to find the support group. I am powerless!!!!!!


----------



## rball5-cl (May 17, 2008)

Title: 5 Vegas Miami Toro - 5-Pack
Qty: 1
Price: $15.00

Title: Graycliff Crystal Series
PGX Toro - 5-Pack
Qty: 1
Price: $37.00

Title: Nub Mega-Sampler - 20 Cigars
Qty: 1
Price: $54.99

Sub-total: $106.99
Shipping: $6.50 
PA Tax (6%): $0.00
Total Charges: $113.49


----------



## Armenian (Jun 9, 2008)

Man... I couldn't stop myself.

(1) 5 Pack of CAO L'Anniversaire Maduro Toro
(1) 5 Pack of CAO Brazilia Gol!


----------



## ronhoffman2-cl (Jun 8, 2008)

This week:
Indian Tabac 'Split Decision' Triple Toro (5) 1 of 1 at $19.00 
Gurkha Triple Ligero (Toro) (10) 1 of 1 at $25.00


----------



## ronhoffman2-cl (Jun 8, 2008)

And so far for next week already:
El Mejor Espresso Torpedo - 5-Pack 1 of 1 at $9.00 
Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet No. 2 Torpedo - Box of 25 1 of 1 at $49.00


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

I havent really abused it in awhile but this week I picked up:

1 Five Pack of Perdomo Fresh Rolled Toro's
1 Five Pack of Perdomo Lot 23 Maduro Toro's
and 1 single 5Vegas Miami Knuckle


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

ronhoffman2 said:


> And so far for next week already:
> El Mejor Espresso Torpedo - 5-Pack 1 of 1 at $9.00
> Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet No. 2 Torpedo - Box of 25 1 of 1 at $49.00


So you,re the bastige who stole those Cuban Cabinets out from under my bid...lol


----------



## ronhoffman2-cl (Jun 8, 2008)

GreySmoke said:


> So you,re the bastige who stole those Cuban Cabinets out from under my bid...lol


Sorry. If I woulda known it was a fellow CL member, i woulda backed out. Maybe a fiver will head your way when i get them.


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

ronhoffman2 said:


> Sorry. If I woulda known it was a fellow CL member, i woulda backed out. Maybe a fiver will head your way when i get them.


Very generous of you but I won the Box of Magnums (toro):mrcool:


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

I've been good and have resisted the CBID tempation the last couple of weeks...


----------



## Armenian (Jun 9, 2008)

My wife is going to kill me. :mumbles:


Trinidad Maduro Toro - 5 Pack

Rocky Patel Flight Sampler - 12 Pack

Rocky Patel Sun Grown Robusto - 5 Pack

CAO L'Anniversaire Maduro Toro - 5 Pack

CAO Brazilia Gol! - 5 Pack


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

Armenian said:


> My wife is going to kill me. :mumbles:


be sure to ask for a 'last smoke' before the execution...


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

and make sure you smoke it a loooooong time


----------



## CBCyclone (Mar 21, 2007)

Nice score.


----------



## ronhoffman2-cl (Jun 8, 2008)

I just received an e-mail with my largest bill to date from Cbid...$191. I usually only do about $50 a week or so, so this is huge for me.:


Title: El Mejor Espresso Torpedo - 5-Pack Qty: 1 Price: $9.00

Title: Man O' War Toro - 5-Pack Qty: 1 Price: $19.00

Title: Gurkha Grand Envoy Toro (10) Qty: 1 Price: $22.00

Title: Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet No. 2 Torpedo - Box of 25 Qty: 1 Price: $49.00

Title: Gurkha Legend Aniversario Perfecto (6) Qty: 1 Price: $25.00

Title: MAXX by Alec Bradley The Vice Curved (torpedo) (10) Qty: 1 Price: $34.00

Title: CigarFest '07 Poster Qty: 1 Price: $1.00 (for my smoking room)

Title: CAO Black Humidor - 20 Capacity Qty: 1 Price: $9.00 (for a friend)


----------



## ratpak-cl (Aug 3, 2008)

I just ordered a box of (last Friday)
Perdomo Corojo Torpedoes
Don Pepin Garcia Vegas Cubanas Imperiales
Don Pepin Garcia Black Toro's

as well as some spanish Cedar Veneer Sheets 

lets just say I got in trouble just a little.


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Oh what have I done. Was I really that bored last night? I guess I should stop buying...

5 pack God of Fire (CB)
5Vegas Miami Petite Corona box (20) (CB)
5 pack Aurora 100 Years

Ouch. I'm so dead....


----------



## maduromojo-cl (Dec 15, 2007)

Toasted Coastie said:


> Oh what have I done. Was I really that bored last night? I guess I should stop buying...
> 
> 5 pack God of Fire (CB)
> 5Vegas Miami Petite Corona box (20) (CB)
> ...


I got this post by way of an email and thought "Wow he is dead." Then I noticed who it was. :roflmao:

YOU ARE SOOOOOOOOOOOO DEAD!!!! (but I am jealous)


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

maduromojo said:


> I got this post by way of an email and thought "Wow he is dead." Then I noticed who it was. :roflmao:
> 
> YOU ARE SOOOOOOOOOOOO DEAD!!!! (but I am jealous)


Bahahahaha

I'm jealous of that pic with Tiante........


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

OK, so I am beginning to see a trend. I have a few cocktails, get on my computer and buy shit. Damn it.

Tonight:

5 Padilla Signature Torps
5 Sancho Panza Double Maduro 

Damn it, no more friggen rum for a month.


----------

